# North Carolina Game Day -- THE AWESOME AFTERMATH!!!!



## Rel

*!IMPORTANT MINOR SCHEDULE CHANGE!: North Carolina Game Day, March 22*

WHAT: North Carolina ENWorld Gameday!!!!!!
WHEN: March 22nd 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM E.S.T
WHERE: North Carolina State University Campus

*PLEASE LOOK AT THE POST BELOW THIS ONE FOR AN IMPORTANT (YET RELATIVELY MINOR) SCHEDULE CHANGE*

*For all the current data on NC Game Day, please refer to Mulkhoran's post below this one.

If you would like to attend, please look at the information near the bottom of his post and then post in the thread about any games you would like to participate in or run.

Thanks and look forward to seeing you in March!*


----------



## Mulkhoran

Here is the schedule for the NC Gameday, and the players/GM's list. Directions to the site are at the bottom.  

FLASHING WHITE NOTICE OF HAPPY DEATH: Great and terrible tragedy. Schedule for the morning has changed, morning slot games starting at 9:30 and running to 2:30. 

Feel free to contact me in the thread or via email at ginguy_2000@yahoo.com. I'll be following the thread closely, every day if possible.




*********
SCHEDULE 
*********
_9:00AM-9:30AM:_
Meet and greet, setup, breakfast, etc..

Walnut Room, 9-10 tables (9AM-9PM)

_9:30AM-2:30PM, Table 1:_
- Quasqueton - Deathmatch gladiator combat game with DnD 3E core rulebooks.  (All day?)

_9:30AM-2:30PM, Table 2:_
- Henry - D20 modern game, 6 slots, pregen chars. 
Confirmed Players: 
*Mulkhoran
*Drowdude
*HoppingVampire
*Togamario
*Jeph

_9:30AM-2:30PM, Table 3:_
- Rel - *Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords*, DnD 3E, Pregen characters. 
Confirmed players:
*theRuinedOne
*jenna3
*NCSUCodeMonkey
*Templetroll
*TheDMsGirl

_9:30AM-2:30PM, Table 4:_
- Dave - Settlers Board Game (2 sessions with breaks, each about 1 1/2 hours.)
*Speaks With Stone
* - others/walk in


_2:30PM-3:30PM:_
 LUNCH! (longer?)


_3:30PM - 8:30PM, Table 1:_
- theRuinedOne - *'A Brief Respite'* 3E Ravenloft Game, 4 slots, pregen characters.
Confirmed players:
*NCSUCodeMonkey
*Jeph
*TheDMsGirl
*lordmcdeath

_3:30PM - 8:30PM, Table 2:_
- Mulkhoran - *The Whispering Woodwind* , DnD 3E, 4 slots, 32 points(DMG nonstandard point buy, page 20), splatbooks, 2nd level.
Confirmed Players: 
*Drowdude
*Rel
*Speaks With Stone
*jenna3
*Templetroll



_8:30PM-9:00PM:_
Game overrun time, wind down, cleanup, farewell, so long, good ta see ya, don't be a stranger, wanna get some grub?, summary execution of all those not performing to required standards, distribution of pretty baubles.




Other space available:

Green Room, 3-4 tables (9AM-9PM)
Block 1: 10:00AM-2:00PM
Block 2: 3:00PM - 8:00PM

Brown Room, 4-5 tables  (9AM-6PM)
(Possible other games not requiring 5-hour blocks)


************************
Players - Not signed yet
************************
Andy Kitkowski
Cybertalus - Play/D&D, GM/d20 Modern
Draxus the Tainted - 
Dawn - Play/DnD
nharwell - 
Graf_Ulrich - Play

*********************************
Directions to the site, courtesy of Jenna3
*********************************
From I-40 from the East:
Take I-40 to the Gorman St exit. At the bottom of the exit ramp turn toward Raleigh (not tryon). I think it's a Left. Follow this to Avent Ferry Road and turn Right. Follow Avent Ferry Road across Western and it will dump you literally in front of the Student Center. To park, take a Right at the mutilated T intersection and there will be a parking lot on your left down the street.

From the West: Take I-40 to the Wade Avenue exit in Raleigh. Follow Wade Avenue until you reach Faircloth. Take a Right on Faircloth. Turn Left onto Hillsborough Street and follow until you reach campus. Turn Right onto Dan Allen Drive. You go under the overpass and then you'll pass a small parking lot on the left. Take your Next Left (I think it's Cates). Next Light you come to you'll see the Student Center on your Left. To park, follow the road straight across and there is a parking lot on your left down the street. 

If you're coming from Raleigh, take the beltline (I440) to Hillsborough street and follow the directions for "from the west".


----------



## Gargoyle

I'm in Concord, just north of Charlotte, but I wouldn't mind attending something in Cary.  I could run a 3E game if you want.  However, it would have to be planned at least a couple of months ahead of time, so I could make arrangements for my kids (and get some projects I'm in the middle of finished).   

If there is enough interest on the thread, pick a date, and see who can make it.  Sounds like the Fallen Orc would be a logical first place to do it, even if you have enough for the community center.  If there are too many people, then you can organize a second event for a fee at a larger place; but I would start small.


----------



## gordonknox

*I used to live in NC*

If by any chance I happen to be there visiting when the games go down, count me in.

gk


----------



## Citizen Mane

I'm interested.  I'd need to know when, where, and how, but I'm interested for certain. 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Quasqueton

*Wonderful!*

Abso-freakin-lutely! I live in Cary and desperately want to find a game group to play with. This would be a great opportunity to meet other gamers and maybe hook up with a group. Count me in.

Where is the Fallen Orc? 

I'm willing to help how I can to support this.

Thanks.

Quasqueton


----------



## Rel

I'm glad to see all the responses so far.

For anybody interested, Fallen Orc Games is located in the old Kroger shopping center (the Kroger ain't there any more) at the intersection of Kildaire Farm Road and Maynard Road.


----------



## Mirth

Like Pielorinho/Daniel, I live in the western part of the state (about 15 mins from Asheville). My dad lives in Durham and so does my sister-in-law, so I'm there infrequently. I'd be interested, but it all depends on date and location. I'll keep checking the thread.


----------



## Quasqueton

Thanks for the info on the Fallen Orc. I just went there during lunch to have a look-see. Nice little place -- not a dump hole-in-the-wall like some small, owner-operated game (and comic) stores.

He is a gamer himself, and apparently wants to talk about the game(s). Cool. I will buy all my game book and minis from him. [An added bonus: he doesn't shrink wrap his books; let's you look through them without having to ask permission.]

I bought a pack of minis today.

Quasqueton


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

*Great Idea*

I'm a student at NC State (big surprise ) and I could probably get us free space on campus if I had enough notice. I'm president of the student SCA chapter and can reserve space through our "club."

Definately interested in a game day, it sounds like a lot of fun!

Matt


----------



## Templetroll

I'm definitely interested in meeting other gamers in the area.  Is that Community center the one in Cary or Morrisville?


----------



## Aeolius

So, anyone near Greensboro, then?


----------



## Draxus the Tainted

I live in western NC as well, but me and a gamming buddy would probably make the trip depending on when it is.


----------



## Rel

If we wind up with a largeish group (I'm thinking anything bigger than 25 people), having it at NCSU campus might be our best bet.  Especially if we could get the space for free or for relatively low cost.

The community center I'm talking about is south of Cary about half way to Holly Springs.  It is easily large enough to accomodate any group I could foresee us having.  I'm familiar with the cost because my sister is having her wedding reception there later this year.

As far as trying to set up a time, I say we let the thread run for another day or so and see how many folks check in.  Once we have a better grasp of how many people we are talking about we should be able to pick a venue.  Then we'll have an idea about how much notice we need.


----------



## Quasqueton

*Gladiatorial game*

How about I propose an event I'd be willing to oversee. 

Everyone who is coming brings a gladiator PC. During the game day, I'd referee fight matches between the PC's. The overall winner could receive some kind of prize. Maybe just the applause of the game day revellers, or maybe a gift cert to a game store (all depending on how many people show up).

If this sounds like a good idea for an event for the day, I'll make another thread to get ideas on how to run it. 

The more I sit here and think about it, the more fun it seems it would be. It would be so easy. And it might even be fun for spectators.

Quasqueton


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

I can reserve space at Talley Student Center on NCSU campus for free, although they tend to book early, so that's very date dependant. I can reserve space for the current semester in the academic buildings on campus. (also free) So basically it depends on whether we're talking short-term scheduling (use academic space) or long-term scheduling (use talley), but they are both free  

As for a head count, I could probably bring 7-10 people who don't read the boards, and I could post a message on the local game shop's peg board.

Matt


----------



## Mulkhoran

I'll post the url to this thread on TUGA, see if we can get some more interest.


----------



## Ruined

Glad I just happened to check the boards today. If we can schedule it out, I should be able to attend. Thanks for the directions, Rel. I'll be riding past the Orc tonight, so I'll stop and give it a run-through.


----------



## Jeph

If it's convenient, my parents give the thumbs-up, and none of you mind a 14 year old ubernerd, I'd love to participate.


----------



## LGodamus

I am in lenoir NC ..so I would be able to show if we have one in the western side of the state.


----------



## Mulkhoran

I sent the url of this thread out to the TUGA list (Triangle Unplugged Gaming Association), so there may be some more innocent folk lured to this place, muhahahahahahahaha.......

uh, bump?


----------



## nharwell

I'm friends with both the owners of Foundation's Edge in Raleigh  and Cerebral Hobbies in Chapel Hill. Once you work out the specifics, let me know and I'll ask them about posting some announcements in their stores.


----------



## Gargoyle

shameless bump


----------



## Mirth

nharwell said:
			
		

> *I'm friends with both the owners of Foundation's Edge in Raleigh...*




You know Rick, huh? Tell him Jay Myers says hi


----------



## Pielorinho

On an off-topic note, do any of you Triangle gamers know Paul Strack?  He's an old gamer friend of mine who lives in the Triangle and with whom I've lost touch.  If anyone knows how to get in touch with him, drop me an email.

Thanks!
Daniel


----------



## Rel

Ok, looking at the tally so far, we've got about 9 people who seem definite, a couple of maybes depending on exactly when it is held and somewhere around 10-12 other people who are in our various game groups.  That doesn't include anybody who is brought aboard by reading about it at a hobby shop.  If we assume full attendance (doubtful, but it could happen) we will have at least 20 people and some untold number of others.

Here's where my organizational skills start to break down.  I've never been to a convention or gamed at one before so my experience with the environment is fairly limited.  I can easily see that for those who post on the boards here and (by proxy) those in our game groups who would attend, we could organize and arrange everybody into pre-determined games.  But if we have a lof of "drop ins" from the various hobby shops, how do we slot them into games?

Should we create a sign up sheet here on the boards and use it as the official head count?  If anybody wants to post signs up at local hobby shops we could give them a contact person to call.  Or we could simply tell them to log onto ENWorld and check in on this thread.

Thoughts on this?

As for me, I wouldn't mind playing in somebody else's game (and I'm intrigued by the Gladiator thing, but I'm fairly certain I'll get trounced).  But I also have a ready-to-go module complete with pregenerated PC's that is made to run in a limited time span that (IMHO) would be a perfect module for this type of situation and I'd be happy to run that.


----------



## Henry

As the lone "Southie" in this thread, (South Carolina) I would be interested in attending as well, if a date and time can be set. I would be more in favor of meeting in the Triangle than west of it, Because I-95 is an easy path for me. I can doo weekends, but not weekdays.

I'll keep an eye on this thread, but if plans become more solid, I will definitely seek to attend!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

I think a sign-up thread on the boards would be a good idea. I would also be willing to offer a standalone sign-up/info page at a shorter web address. (So that people unfamilar with the boards wouldn't have to find the thread among the thousands here.) If we have a sign-up sheet then we can do pre-reg games, but a pre-generated PC game sounds fun as well. I also have a friend that might be willing to run a Settlers board game, it wouldn't have to be all RPGs (or all D&D, I've been itching to see what Modern is like).

I stopped in at Foundation's Edge yesterday and several of the employees said that their boss would definately be interested in supporting this. Glad to hear that some people know him personally, it'll help get the word out.

Does anyone have a vauge idea on dates...?

Matt


----------



## Dawn

Count me in, for either the Raleigh area or a more Western game.  

Have dice will travel.


----------



## Rel

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> *Does anyone have a vauge idea on dates...?
> 
> Matt *




Now that Dawn has indicated her interest, she can be my date.  

Ok, just kidding (my wife doesn't let me date much anymore).

For no terribly powerful reason, I'd suggest mid-March.  That would (I think) give us enough time to plan things and enough time afterwards to still get our taxes done.  How would that jibe with your ability to secure some space at State campus?


----------



## Mulkhoran

Well, judging from the style of the other major game day threads here, maybe we could draw on their experience. They're on the fifth one for Boston, and I think the fourth for Chicago. 

Maybe a mix of pre-arranged games, and partially open-slot games for people who show up.  That seems to be the partial theme on some of the others.

I noticed the current Chicaco gameday recruiting began in *reverse*: they solicited *players* for games, and then found GMs/DMs.

Another thing to think about is how many different types of games should be brought to the table.  I see a lot of different systems on some of the other gameday threads.


----------



## drowdude

I R N FayetteNAM!!! Me want play!!!  

Seriously though, this could be kewl. Count me in


----------



## cybertalus

Count me as interested.  I'm from the Asheville area, but I'm up for a drive down to the Triangle for some gaming.

Someone mentioned wanting to play d20 Modern, well I'd be willing to run a session of Modern so long as the day isn't formatted so that it's all I do.  (I don't have a regular group currently so I've got an itch to play D&D as well.)


----------



## Jeph

I could only attend in the Triangle, and would need to know the dates pretty far in advance--I've got a bunch of attend-or-die Bar Mitzvahs comming up.  

Hey, count me in for Modern (that is, if it can be determined that I'll be counted in)!


----------



## Mulkhoran

Second page?

*throws switch*



LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeolius

So, no one up for an undersea World of Greyhawk campaign in Greensboro, then?


----------



## Rel

Mulkhoran said:
			
		

> *Well, judging from the style of the other major game day threads here, maybe we could draw on their experience. They're on the fifth one for Boston, and I think the fourth for Chicago.
> 
> Maybe a mix of pre-arranged games, and partially open-slot games for people who show up.  That seems to be the partial theme on some of the others.
> 
> I noticed the current Chicaco gameday recruiting began in *reverse*: they solicited *players* for games, and then found GMs/DMs.
> 
> Another thing to think about is how many different types of games should be brought to the table.  I see a lot of different systems on some of the other gameday threads. *




These are all good ideas, Mulkhoran.  I'll pop over and check out the other "Game Day" threads when I get  a chance.  The idea of soliciting interest in different games and then getting GM's is a good one.

So sound off on what game or games you would prefer to play.

As for me, whether I run a game or not, I'd probably just like to play in a D&D game.


----------



## Hopping Vampire

NCSUcodemonkey:

my roomate can help out with a campus thing, so count us in definately.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

*Dum da Dum...*

If we decide to use it, I have free space at Talley Student Center on NCSU campus on Saturday, March 22 for most of the day. We have two rooms from 9-9 (one big one and one smaller one) and one room from 9-6 (it's large too). Should be plenty of space, and more than enough time. 

We can have non-perishable snacks and pizza, so if we wanted to run a small cover charge at the door, food could be provided. Or we could do pot luck, and everybody just bring some chips and handle your own dinner.

So now we have space, a date, and a general time frame. No excuses!  

Matt


----------



## Rel

Awesome!  Thanks for setting that up, NCSUCodeMonkey.

Chime in with your game preferences, everyone!  Also, if you have folks in your game group who are not regular posters here but would like to attend, get them to post or poll them to find out what they want to play and post it here.


----------



## Henry

All right - my preferences are for d20 Modern, D&D, and Call of Cthulhu.

I don't want to commit yet until I check with my better half (wife) this weekend, but If I am definitely in, I would be willing to run one session of any of these three; but no one laugh, since it would be my first time DM'ing at a convention of ANY sort. 

If you are looking at 9 to 9, then perhaps 4 to 6 four-hour games, spread between the three rooms?


----------



## Hopping Vampire

i've never played an rpg at a convention of any sort, but i'd like to do everquest, d20 modern or star wars


----------



## Citizen Mane

I'm out, except as some sort of free-floating alternate type thingy on a wicked tentative basis.  That's the ugly time of my semester and I don't know what my life's going to look like then.  But if anything comes up again (say over the summer or something), I'd be game for that.  Have fun! 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Rel

Sorry to hear about that, KL.  But rest assured that if all goes well there will be more Game Days in the future.


----------



## Citizen Mane

Yeah, it's disappointing, but I think that this semester will make or break me as a graduate student, so...best to take care of that as much as humanly possible.    I do look forward to hearing about all this, though!

Best,
tKL


----------



## Dawn

*Re: Dum da Dum...*



			
				NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> *If we decide to use it, I have free space at Talley Student Center on NCSU campus on Saturday, March 22 for most of the day. We have two rooms from 9-9 (one big one and one smaller one) and one room from 9-6 (it's large too). Should be plenty of space, and more than enough time.
> 
> *




Rel, how about add the date to the title to make it more official.

I'm up for playing a nice plain game of D&D, any edition.


----------



## Rel

*Re: Re: Dum da Dum...*



			
				Dawn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Rel, how about add the date to the title to make it more official.
> 
> I'm up for playing a nice plain game of D&D, any edition. *




Your wish is my demand.

I even replaced the "?" with a "!" to make it less wishy-washy.


----------



## drowdude

D&D3e fo' me. 

I could be persuaded to play just about anything though really


----------



## Quasqueton

*Get ready to rumble!*

I'm in.

I'll run the gladiatorial game I mentioned earlier. It'll be easy for me (my DM gears are kinda rusty right now), and should be easy for everyone and anyone to join in as they need/can.

The rules will be something like: bring (or make at the Game Day) a character of any class and race of CR (?) or less. Use only the three core rulebooks. I'll make a new thread on these boards to get opinions, suggestions, and warnings about exactly how to run it.

My "game" won't need a specific time; we'll just pair up opponents as we can and as they come in.

Quasqueton


----------



## Jeph

I don't completely know if I'm in, but I have a good chance of showing up. My dad works at State. If I show, I'd be happy to just sit in, or if there's space, I've got the rulebooks for DnD (duh), and d20M. I have Starwars, too, but not the revised edition. And if anyone's running non-d20, I've been itching to play a game of Feng Shui (so far I've only run it). `


----------



## cybertalus

I'm up for some D&D and some Modern.  I'm willing to GM a Modern game, but my interest in D&D is strictly as a player.  



> but no one laugh, since it would be my first time DM'ing at a convention of ANY sort.



Fear not Henry, you wouldn't be the only one.  I've never even been to a convention before, let alone GMed at one.

Is there anyone here who has GMed in a convention-type setting who could give those of us who are newbies to convention GMing some good advice?  (Might need another thread for this one.)


----------



## drowdude

*insert constructive comment here*


----------



## Henry

OK - I checked, and I am all set to go. All I need is the following:

1) Confirmation that the ENWorld N.C. Gameday itself is a GO. Time was 9:00 am to start - is this correct?

2) Directions to where the heck this student center is. NCSU's web site shows me the maps (THIS PLACE IS HUGE!!!!) but I could not find it.

I would be willing to run a D&D, d20 Modern, Star Wars (either version) or a Call of Cthulhu (either version) game. These systems I know inside and out, but if anyone has another game or system to recommend, let me know, since I have time to prepare. 

Anything else?


----------



## Mulkhoran

If it's okay with you, Rel, I'll start collecting information from this thread and posting it in the beginning of the thread (first reply).

I'll start with a confirmed list, from here. Unless you want to do this?


----------



## Gargoyle

I can make it.  Not sure yet if any of my players will be able to go; I'll find out.  I plan to run something, either d20 Modern or D&D; I'll see what folks are interested in.


----------



## Mulkhoran

erk, just noticed I hadn't stated my preferences yet: 

I'm up for playing in a DnD game, and I wouldn't mind running one either, but I'll defer to those more experienced if there's not enough players.


----------



## Rel

Mulkhoran said:
			
		

> *If it's okay with you, Rel, I'll start collecting information from this thread and posting it in the beginning of the thread (first reply).
> 
> I'll start with a confirmed list, from here. Unless you want to do this? *




That would be fantastic!  I'm not trying to dump all the responsibility off on you or anything, but if you've got time, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Mulkhoran

Rel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That would be fantastic!  I'm not trying to dump all the responsibility off on you or anything, but if you've got time, I'd really appreciate it. *





Heh, I've got almost nothing to do but cruise ENWorld all day..........my boss is standing right behind me talking cooking as I type this. Ah, decadent bliss.........  


I've posted the list in the second post of the thread. Everyone, please check it out and let me know if anything's wrong, or if there should be another formatting or something. My email is ginguy_2000@yahoo.com , for reference.

Wohoo!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Ok, just got back from the weekend...

I can play or DM D&D, although it looks like we have plenty of capable DMs. I'd like to take a shot at playing d20 Modern. One of my players expressed interest in running one of his favorite board games: Settlers. It's apparently really fun, although I've played it myself. So you can put Settlers under my name. All seven of my players sounded interested in coming, and I haven't talked to the five people in the group I play in yet.

If anyone has questions about the event site itself, just post them here or e-mail me at matt_kendall@iname.com. One quick clarification/reminder: we have two rooms for 12 hours (9-9) and one room for 9 hours (9-6). I'll need to go and look at the rooms again, but I know that _at least_ one of the rooms can support two games simultaneously.

Matt


----------



## Hand of Vecna

I really wish I'd seen this thread earlier, since I work at the NCSU Library, and it's only a 15-minute trip from my home.....

So, guys & gals, what're we playin'?


----------



## Mulkhoran

Henry said:
			
		

> *OK - I checked, and I am all set to go. All I need is the following:
> 
> 1) Confirmation that the ENWorld N.C. Gameday itself is a GO. Time was 9:00 am to start - is this correct?
> 
> *





It looks like that's shaping up to be the start time.  The list of ENWorlders is decent-sized, and a number of people are indicating they're bringing gaming groups, so for the moment, I'd say it's a go.





> *
> 2) Directions to where the heck this student center is. NCSU's web site shows me the maps (THIS PLACE IS HUGE!!!!) but I could not find it.
> *




Better poombahs than I will have to field this.....I know the general area, but will need directions myself.






> *
> I would be willing to run a D&D, d20 Modern, Star Wars (either version) or a Call of Cthulhu (either version) game. These systems I know inside and out, but if anyone has another game or system to recommend, let me know, since I have time to prepare.
> 
> Anything else? *





Hmm, *lots* of people willing to GM for D20 modern. Looks like it will definitely be there, although you may all have to mudwrestle for control. I'll bring the mud.


----------



## Mark

Looks like this one is reall taking off too!  I wish I could be there as well... 

If anyone wishes to run a low level d20 adventure, let me know and we can make some arrangements.


----------



## Gargoyle

Ok Henry, now you have to change your sig to "C'mon March".


----------



## Mulkhoran

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> If anyone wishes to run a low level d20 adventure, let me know and we can make some arrangements.  *





Hmmmmm preeeecccccccioussssssss???

He offers us boons, precious, he does  *gollum**gollum*......

what he wants, he wants for his boons, m'precious, m'precioussssss............

no trusties!


----------



## jenna3

Wow, I love it when these plans come together before I see them.  Count me in for the game, possibly my husband. 


Directions. Hm. That depends on where you're coming from, usually. Take these with a grain of salt, but they should be good.


From I-40 from the East:
Take I-40 to the Gorman St exit. At the bottom of the exit ramp turn toward Raleigh (not tryon). I think it's a Left. Follow this to Avent Ferry Road and turn Right. Follow Avent Ferry Road across Western and it will dump you literally in front of the Student Center. To park, take a Right at the mutilated T intersection and there will be a parking lot on your left down the street.

From the West: Take I-40 to the Wade Avenue exit in Raleigh. Follow Wade Avenue until you reach Faircloth. Take a Right on Faircloth.  Turn Left onto Hillsborough Street and follow until you reach campus. Turn Right onto Dan Allen Drive. You go under the overpass and then you'll pass a small parking lot on the left. Take your Next Left (I think it's Cates). Next Light you come to you'll see the Student Center on your Left. To park, follow the road straight across and there is a parking lot on your left down the street.  

If you're coming from Raleigh, take the beltline (I440) to Hillsborough street and follow the directions for "from the west".


----------



## Henry

Any place that has an intersection called the "mutilated T" intersection sounds like a cool place to be! 

These are fantastic directions, Jenna. Could we possibly post these at the start of this thread somewhere, either in Mulkhoran's or Rel's posts?


----------



## Hardhead

I'm not really a "regular" around here, but I'd show up for such an event if it was close by.  Unfortunately, I live about an hour _west_ of Charlotte, so if it's held in the Triangle (as seems likely) I won't be able to attend.  However, if plans change, I can make it.


----------



## jenna3

Henry, I think that's a great idea to post the directions near the front of the thread. And let me just say, "Feel free to do it." I know little about how to accomplish such things, so I'll leave it up to those who are more capable than myself. I am only hear by the grace of my DM. 

TTFN--Jenna


----------



## Mulkhoran

Henry said:
			
		

> *Any place that has an intersection called the "mutilated T" intersection sounds like a cool place to be!
> 
> These are fantastic directions, Jenna. Could we possibly post these at the start of this thread somewhere, either in Mulkhoran's or Rel's posts? *





Consider it done. I've added the directions, and Jenna's name to the list.


----------



## Mulkhoran

*Nothing going on here, pay no attention....*

Noon.............

The sun beats down on the desert, illuminating a lone figure trudging down the single road.  Behind him, he drags a long dark object.

*huff*
*whoof*
*sheesh* 
*heave*

Moving in closer, we see an aged man, the dust of the desert clinging to his black robes.  His bearded face, covered in sweat, displays his strain..........and his nervousness. His eyes dart back and forth, searching out some unknown foe.

The dark bag slung over his shoulder, dragging on the ground, is now more clearly visible. Faded letters on the side are partially worn away: "...C gam..ay.........th.ead.."

He trudges on for several minutes, eyes on the ground.  He almost misses the thin black line in the dirt, crossing the road evenly.  As he sees it, he pauses, his face growing lighter.  He lifts his head, and looks around.

By the side of the road, and old, faded sign proclaims: "Page 1."

Drawing in breath, he makes to move forward, and freezes.  A cat has appeared by the side of the road. It moves forward lazily and awkwardly, hindered by it's missing leg.  

The man stands locked in place, every muscle tense.  The movement of his eyes is barely noticible as he tracks the feline across the dusty path.  It wanders, weaving a bit due to its injury.  For a moment, it almost looks his way........but then it catches a scent on the air, and is across the road, and off into the desert.

The aged man slowly relaxes, letting feeling flood back into his limbs.  Furtively, he shuffles across the thin black line, carrying his burden.

Barely audible to one who would be even right next to him, he quietly whispers under his breath as he crosses the line. It is issued with a revered tone, part invocation, part thanks.

"Bump........"


----------



## Henry

*Re: Nothing going on here, pay no attention....*



			
				Mulkhoran said:
			
		

> *Barely audible to one who would be even right next to him, he quietly whispers under his breath as he crosses the line. It is issued with a revered tone, part invocation, part thanks.
> 
> "Bump........" *






And then a stormtrooper appears, eats the old man, and poops him out.

And then the sun explodes.


----------



## Rel

*Re: Re: Nothing going on here, pay no attention....*



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> *And then a stormtrooper appears, eats the old man, and poops him out.
> 
> *




That's just disgusting, Henry.  You should be ashamed.


----------



## drowdude

*buh-diddlely-ump*

Let's get some talk going on about who is *really* gonna be running what and what guidelines they want to set forth and such.


----------



## Mark

Mulkhoran said:
			
		

> *Hmmmmm preeeecccccccioussssssss???
> 
> He offers us boons, precious, he does  *gollum**gollum*......
> 
> what he wants, he wants for his boons, m'precious, m'precioussssss............
> 
> no trusties! *




With work like that, you should definitely win the Oscar! 

Crothian had a good time running _The Whispering Woodwind_ at the Ohio Gameday.  If someone is interested in using that d20 adventure for your gameday, please contact me by Email and I'll make the arrangements. 

mark@creativemountiangames.com


----------



## Rel

I'll volunteer to run a game.  I could even run it twice if necessary (though my preference would probably be to run it once and play once).

I've got my home made "Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords" adventure ready to go.  It uses pre-generated characters so all I'd need is 4 people willing to play to show up and I'm set to go.  If there is no interest in that game, I'll be more than happy to play in someone else's game.

D&D or possibly Star Wars would be my preferences.


----------



## Henry

Let's talk specifics.

Each game has a 4-hour time limit, just like most conventions?

If so, how many games total, and what start times?

assuming two rooms having 12 hours each, each having enough room for two games at once, and one room with nine hours, with enough room for one game, that adds up to 14 games that could theoretically run?

NCSU monkey, any help here?


----------



## Mark

Henry said:
			
		

> *Let's talk specifics.
> 
> Each game has a 4-hour time limit, just like most conventions?
> 
> If so, how many games total, and what start times?
> 
> assuming two rooms having 12 hours each, each having enough room for two games at once, and one room with nine hours, with enough room for one game, that adds up to 14 games that could theoretically run?
> 
> NCSU monkey, any help here? *




Not that it should dictate anything you do but with the Chicago Gamedays we use a two slot schedule, with each slot being five hours (which the RPGA does now also for conventions, I believe).  Four hours can be awfully short, it seems to me.  Also, at regular conventions you show up and game with folks you do not know.  With EN Gamedays there will naturally be some joking about what happens on the boards, remembering one another's posts and commenting on how no one looks anything like you thought they would look. 

This schedule gives folks time to get settled when they arrive and meet one another.  It also allows for a meal break in the center of the day (some shopping since we play at a gamestore), and a bit of extra time for the second slot to run long if desired.

In our case, we've been running the first slot from 9:30am-2:30pm, break for lunch and some prize giveaways for an hour and a half, then 4pm-9pm for the second slot.  Make sure to have some pizza and other take-out/delivery menus handy for later in slot two.   Fortunately, with our set up we can play even later and the second slot running long has happened a few times.

Just two cents...


----------



## Henry

I can't speak for Rel and Mulkhoran, but any advice is useful here, Mark - especially since it's a "first."


----------



## Rel

I agree with Henry.  Mark, please continue to post your observations.  We're new at this.

I think that I tend to agree with Mark about the 2-slot thing.  Better to have some extra time to stand around and shoot the breeze or grab a bite to eat than to run out of time before a game comes to a satisfactory conclusion.

With that in mind, I'd say 2 slots of 6 hours in the 12 hour room.  With the 9 hour space we could do 2 slots of 4.5 hours for games we know will be relatively short.  And maybe we could also do one mamoth 9 hour session if somebody has a game in mind of more grandiose proportions.

As always, please take these suggestions as merely that.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

I'm going to walk over to the student center today or tomorrow and walk through the rooms myself. I'll post my opinion as to how many games each room can support, based on table room and acoustics. Our largest room is the Walnut room and it can "seat" around 100 people, we have it from 9-9. The next largest room is the Brown room, it "seats" about 60 and we have it from 9-6. Our smallest room is the Green room and "seats" 40, we have it from 9-9. Like I said, I'll try to post today or tomorrow with more specifics.

There is a small (rather expensive) resturant on site that opens at 4pm and a convience store that will be open the entire time we are there. So a large source of snacks and drinks will be avilible all day. There are plenty of resturants (and two cafeterias, whoo!) within easy walking distance of the site for people wanting lunch.

Any other questions, just let me know!

Matt


----------



## Mark

Henry said:
			
		

> *I can't speak for Rel and Mulkhoran, but any advice is useful here, Mark - especially since it's a "first." *




Cool.  I'll be sure to pipe up when I have some input. 



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *I agree with Henry.  Mark, please continue to post your observations.  We're new at this.*




No problem.  I think the only other advice I might suggest at this point is to use that first post in this thread to organize the schedule and keep it updated.  That seems to be the easiest way for folks with limited time to keep informed about the plans.  I'll check in later if I come up with anything else that might be helpful.


----------



## Mulkhoran

I was thinking we could take the 12-hour blocks and break them into 2 5-hour blocks, with the extra time for breaks and lunch and whatnot. What do you think?


----------



## Rel

Mark said:
			
		

> *No problem.  I think the only other advice I might suggest at this point is to use that first post in this thread to organize the schedule and keep it updated.  That seems to be the easiest way for folks with limited time to keep informed about the plans.  I'll check in later if I come up with anything else that might be helpful.  *




Good call.

I'll await Code Monkey's assessment of the capacity of the facilities and keep an eye out for further opinions on the length of the sessions.  Once we have a bit more input, I'll post all the info into the OP of the thread.


----------



## Henry

I like Mark's suggestion of 5-hour slots, mainly because 4 hours is a littel short, but also because 6 hours might be too long for some people. It seems like most people on the boards are used to sessions of 4 to 5 hours max, based on previous threads, but my impression could be wrong.

My first thought would be to schedule mainly board games in the walnut room, due to having it three hours less than the other two, but I could be wrong.

One other thing - I would prefer to just GM one game, rather than two, because I would love to get a chance to play, too.  But that can wait until we get a feel for everyone who plans to GM, and at what times. It's still to early to tell.


----------



## Mulkhoran

*runs in*

If Henry ends up running D20 modern...........DIBS!

I wanna seat 

Also, I'm up for running at least one DnD game.....maybe Mark's offered module, seems it was a big hit in Ohio.........

*scurries away*

EDIT: Wohoo! first to claim module, CMGamez man says. First, I am! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

I'll be running _The Whispering Woodwind_


----------



## Mark

Mulkhoran said:
			
		

> *CMGamez man says. First, I am! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!*




Hmmm...  This has SIG possiblities written all over it... 

Thanks for stepping up to claim the running of _Questus - The Whispering Woodwind_ adventure.  I'm sure you'll enjoy reading and running it for the folks at the N. C. Gameday.  After you've had the chance to look it over, you may wish to contact Crothian and see if he has any comments as a fellow DM who has had the chance to run it.  That is, of course, if he can cut into his busy posting schedule to answer your questions...


----------



## Speaks With Stone

I'd love to play DnD, StarWars or whatever.

Hey, Rel, I know you mentioned something about a possible gameday, little did I know you had done all this.  Cool!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

I get so few chances to play, I'd much rather spend my time playing (and coordinating any questions about the site), but if we actually wind up with more players than GMs, I'll be happy to run something.

Matt


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Wow...the University is actually closed due to snow today, which means I can't get into the student center. I'll try to post tomorrow with the room configurations.

Matt


----------



## Henry

Mulkhoran said:
			
		

> *EDIT: Wohoo! first to claim module, CMGamez man says. First, I am! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!
> *




Congratulations, Smeagol. 

As for me, I'm good to run any of the aforementioned games, but we are going to need more than two GM's (more like 7 or 8, depending on room size...)

Anyone else a taker?


----------



## Mulkhoran

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Congratulations, Smeagol.
> 
> As for me, I'm good to run any of the aforementioned games, but we are going to need more than two GM's (more like 7 or 8, depending on room size...)
> 
> Anyone else a taker? *





Gargoyle and Quasqueston, it looks like. Quasqueston said he wants to run a gladatorial-style game of death type thing.

And NCSUCodeMonkey mentioned running a board game called Settlers. Yay diversity!


----------



## Ruined

Not wanting to get in over my head here, but if it came down to it, I could run a game. As long as we intend to do this more than once and I get to play next go around. Heh.

I've actually run games at Origins before, so I guess I have some Con experience. I'd probably opt to run AD&D, not sure of the world setting. I'm not too into d20 Modern as others have mentioned. Let me ponder the situation and I'll post more soon.


----------



## drowdude

This is just me callin' dibs on seat in Henry's D20 Modern game & Mulkhoran's D&D 3e game 

edit: ...hmmm, but I am interested in playing in whatever game Gargoyle chooses to run too... hmmm.... guess it just depends on how things get scheduled


----------



## Mulkhoran

I've updated the list in the second post with some updated info as we're developing it here, and reorganized it a bit.


----------



## Rel

Thanks again for your organizational help, Mulkhoran.

Go ahead and sign me up to run my Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords game for one of the sessions.  I'll need 4 players and I'll provide pre-gen characters for them.  If not enough people are interested in playing that game, I'll drop it and play in another game.

As far as playing goes, I'd like to play in the game you're running, Mulkhoran.


----------



## Henry

So I guess I WILL be running a d20 Modern Game, then, won't I?  I hadn't specified yet, but if I got takers, then that's what I'll game.

I'll have more info on the game for my slot sometime next week.


----------



## Gargoyle

I'll run a D&D 3E game, since I'm more familiar with it.  I'll write and playtest an adventure for the occassion, probably for 8th level characters, time = 5 hours, 6-8 players, all core rules.  I'll bring a bunch of pregenerated characters for it and some minis.    

This will be a classic D&D dungeoncrawl.  The player characters are dragonslayers and they've cornered a dangerous dragon in its lair.  Or perhaps the dragon is luring them in...  (Beware, I'm a member of B.A.D.D.!)

I'd like to play in Henry's d20 Modern game though if there is room, so if you guys can schedule my game around his, it would be great.   I don't care if I run my game in the morning or the evening.


----------



## Mulkhoran

Henry said:
			
		

> *So I guess I WILL be running a d20 Modern Game, then, won't I?  I hadn't specified yet, but if I got takers, then that's what I'll game.
> 
> I'll have more info on the game for my slot sometime next week. *





    No pressure, Henry 

Seriously, this is still just an interim list, nothing's carved in stone yet, I imagine.


----------



## Mulkhoran

PAGE 5?????????

*grr*
Shape up people, quit slacking!

Any more slips like this and the cow gets it:


----------



## Henry

Rel, I just had an idea. Would you mind too terribly if I eliminated the content in the first post in this thread to give Mulkhoran's post more prominence? Since he seems to have the best grasp on the coordination of Gameday Info among us all, I would like to put something at your post to direct people more toward his for official info.

If you give me the go-ahead, I'll alter it appropriately.

In another note, has anyone heard from NCSUcodemonkey? Last I heard, he was supposed to give us a rundown of space available, and estimated how many tables we could run.


----------



## Rel

Henry, check out my edit of the first post and feel free to edit if further if you think it necessary.


----------



## Gargoyle

Bumpity bump bump.


----------



## jenna3

I'd be interested in playing in a D&D 3E game and a d20 modern. Never played modern before, so I'd love to give it a try. It looks like I'll be bringing my husband too.

I haven't seen an update from NCSUCodeMonkey about the room configurations yet. I used to cater in that building and what I remember from the walnut room suggests we could fit eight round tables at least, probably more. NCSUCM, what do you think? It's been close on 10 years since I've worked there...

I barely remember the brown room and green room though, other than one is kinda small. Hope this helps.

ttfn--Jenna


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Geeze guys, I'm sorry for leaving this dead for so long! I got swamped by classes and haven't had the time/fogot to go scope the place out. Heck, I haven't even read PC's storyhour in two weeks!!!! Hopefully I can make it over there today.

Matt


----------



## Henry

WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU FORGOT?!!?!?! IT'S LESS THAN TWO MONTHS AWAY!!!! GET CRACKING!!!!



No worries - but if Jenna is right, that's a LOT of room there!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Ok, did a walkthrough of the rooms that were unlocked, and they are (as I remembered) nice sizes for playing. I asked the site coordinator for his opinion on how many tables each room would support assuming that each table can seat 8 people (2 at each end, 3 down each side. so that's 7 players + DM). I also asked him to take into account the accoustics of the room, since I know roleplaying can become quite noisy  Here were his professional opinions (which seem quite reasonable):

no more than 4 tables in the green room
no more than 5 tables in the brown room
and the walnut room can fit quite a few tables, approx. 9-10

Matt


----------



## Templetroll

My only suggestion would be to designate a person to be "In Charge" and another as "Security".  Things just run smoother if there is a known person to go to for a quick decision and another who is known as the voice of authority to quell any disruptions.

Luckily, this looks to be small enough that problems should be minimal; I like the way it is shaping up, kudos to all.  I know I made sure I have off that day from both of my jobs!


----------



## Rel

I'm quite pleased to see that things are going smoothly on the logistics end.  Thanks NCSUCM.

I'd like to urge anybody who has not already done so to list your preference for whatever games you wish to participate in.  We really need to get that hammered out so the various GM's can be prepared and also figure out what games they will play in.


----------



## Mulkhoran

Rel said:
			
		

> *I'm quite pleased to see that things are going smoothly on the logistics end.  Thanks NCSUCM.
> 
> I'd like to urge anybody who has not already done so to list your preference for whatever games you wish to participate in.  We really need to get that hammered out so the various GM's can be prepared and also figure out what games they will play in. *





Sorry I've been away, everybody, illness and duty calls.......

I'd like to take this a step further and actually start signing people up/confirming GMs for specific games, and start forming the schedule. Or maybe that's what you meant  

I'd also like to point out that Templetroll is absolutely right in terms of someone being "In Charge".  Realistically, it's the easiest and fastest way to make sure things run smoothly at an event like this.

EDIT: Also, from what Matt/NCSUCM said, it looks like the rooms don't already have tables.  More logistics. Aiee.


----------



## Rel

Mulkhoran said:
			
		

> *EDIT: Also, from what Matt/NCSUCM said, it looks like the rooms don't already have tables.  More logistics. Aiee.  *




I reread his post and didn't necessarily get that impression.  If that is in fact the case, we need to know ASAP.  NCSUCM?


----------



## Jeph

I got the impression that they have tables, but Mat wants to put a few more in. 

Oh, and *BUMP*.


----------



## Jeph

I wish this thing would stay on the first page . . .


----------



## Andy Kitkowski

*Sweet!*

Hey, just found out about this event.  Just wondering, though, is it D&D only, or would people be up for other games as well?

I was thinking of maybe running a game of Sorcerer, Paladin... maybe even local Rafael Chandler's Dread RPG...

-Andy


----------



## Jeph

*Re: Sweet!*



			
				Andy Kitkowski said:
			
		

> *Hey, just found out about this event.  Just wondering, though, is it D&D only, or would people be up for other games as well?
> *




Any and all games are welcome, as far as I know. NCSUCodemonkey is going to be running a boardgame, and there will be an assortemnt of miscellaneous d20 rpgs. I think someone also had plans for an AD&D game, but I can't find the specific post . . .


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Talley is a first class establishment. We tell them how many tables we want when/where and the staff puts it there. If we need extra chairs, projection equipment, etc. let me know. All I have to do is add it to the list, within reason of course.  So there is really no cause for concern over logistics of the site, although I am in total agreement to get a general idea of where people will be throughout the day so that we can set the rooms up in the best possible fashion. Remember that we lose one of the rooms earlier than the others!

Matt


----------



## Rel

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> * All I have to do is add it to the list, within reason of course.
> 
> Matt *




The only other thing I can think of is *ALE AND WHORES*.

Wait a second.  Since NCSU is a state sponsored university, they probably won't allow alcohol.  Just the whores then, I guess.


----------



## Ruined

Jeph, that was me offering to run an AD&D game to mix things up some. Still not sure if it'll be generic or if it will be in one of the world settings I like. Anyone interested in a Planescape stint, done 3e-style?

And yeah, Rel, I think the alcohol is off-limits.     To keep this on task though, we have the regulations concerning no alcohol, weapons, etc. It's all basic common sense, but I can get that information for us if needed.


----------



## Henry

A few thoughts:

1) I would like to help in organization, but am really not in a position to be "head guy," due to logistics (I am not close by); preereably it should be someone who lives in the area. Not to draft anyone, but it sounds like Rel, Mulkhoran, or Codemonkey all sound like great choices for "buck-stoppers." 

2) We definitely need an official sign up. All we have now is three  committed GM's / board game runners, and only a few people definitely written down.

3) Andy Kitowski, I am going to be bold enough to say that ALL games are welcome, even non D&D or d20 ones. Whoever has an interest to run a board game or RPG, come forward, and let's find some people for you to game with!!!

4) Re-iteration of the 5-hour time slots, a wonderful idea from Creative Mountain Mark. any games you wish to run should attempt to fit in that slot. If it's a quick board or card game, then maybe we can have a bunch of 2.5 hour slots?


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Sorry, I didn't check the box that indicates alcohol will be served  I think you have to have it served through the university anyway, so that probably cost money. 

As for the head-Honcho position, I must decline. But I'll be more than happy to be the go-between for Talley and I could setup an on-line sign-up sheet (assuming we don't want to use the boards).

Matt


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

ker-bump


----------



## Mulkhoran

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> *Ok, did a walkthrough of the rooms that were unlocked, and they are (as I remembered) nice sizes for playing. I asked the site coordinator for his opinion on how many tables each room would support assuming that each table can seat 8 people (2 at each end, 3 down each side. so that's 7 players + DM). I also asked him to take into account the accoustics of the room, since I know roleplaying can become quite noisy  Here were his professional opinions (which seem quite reasonable):
> 
> no more than 4 tables in the green room
> no more than 5 tables in the brown room
> and the walnut room can fit quite a few tables, approx. 9-10
> 
> Matt *




Wow, that's........a LOT of time and space, heh heh heh. Long lunches!  

I take it the green and brown rooms are the ones we have from 9-9, and the walnut room is the 9-6?


----------



## Mulkhoran

*jumps up and down*

*waves frantically*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLright, folks! It's one month 'till the big day, and work work work to do! Straighten the chickens! Run up the flag! Darn the socks! PANIC!!!!!!!!


We appear to have a LOT of space and time, and only about 20 or so participants.   I've posted a preliminary schedule block on the first page. Let me know what you think.

And those of you seeing this for the first time, SIGN UP!!! MUST HAVE GAMEZ! MUST ALSO FILL GAMEZ!

Seriously, it was once said of these events:

"..if the DMs don't sign up, and sign up early, you've just wind up with a lot of folks talking about what they like to play." - Mark

So w00t. Who's running what? How long will the non-rpg games take? I think we're setting about 5 hours blocks per rpg game session, but I'm a little off on the times we should allot for say, boardgames and whatnot.


----------



## Gargoyle

*Sob*

No one wants to play in my game...


But that's ok.  If no one signs up, I'd like to play all day myself.  I'll give it a few days....otherwise I'm not running anything and I'm going to become a player. 

In any case, I still want to play in Henry's d20 modern game, so please put me on the list for that and make sure my game isn't scheduled for the same time slot.


----------



## Jeph

Gargoyle, I'm game for your game.  I have this problem of being an extreem munchkin whenever I fail my will save, so having pregen characters should take care of that.


----------



## Rel

Don't feel bad, Gargoyle.  Nobody signed up for my game either.  (I draw attention to Jeph that I will also be using pre-gen characters for my game, so if you want to curb those munchkin tendencies...)

I'll try and rattle some cages on my end to see if I can get the folks I game with to sign on.  Especially Speaks With Stone since he's already shown interest in this event.

If I get no takers on my RttDotSL-3E game, I'll sign up to play another game instead.

As to the matter that was raised earlier about having someone "in charge", I guess I feel somewhat responsible since I started this whole mess.  The next month is going to be a busy one for me at work, but I'll do what I can to help coordinate things.  Perhaps someone would volunteer to be my "aide de campe" to help shoulder the load?

What are your opinions about my ability to play in a game and also be available to be "in charge" at the same time?  I'd really like to get a chance to play as much as possible, but I don't want to shirk my coordinator duties or distract too much from the game I'm in either.

IMPORTANT EDIT:  I just found out that March 22 MIGHT be the day that my sister is changing her wedding date to.  If so, this could take me out of action for all or part of the day.  I'll find out whether this is the case ASAP but somebody else may have to step into the leadership position.  Sorry.


----------



## Ruined

From my perspective, it's a little confusing on how to sign up for certain games. Actually Rel, I'm all about playing your 3e Slave Lords game, so count me in.

Also, I'm crafting up the game I'll offer to run (which would also have pregen characters). When I get more details, I'll post them.


----------



## Rel

All you have to do in order to get signed up for a game is to post about it in the thread.  Mulkhoran is compiling these requests and putting them in the 2nd post in the thread.

Everybody say, "Thank You, Mulkhoran."


----------



## Mulkhoran

Rel said:
			
		

> *Don't feel bad, Gargoyle.  Nobody signed up for my game either.  (I draw attention to Jeph that I will also be using pre-gen characters for my game, so if you want to curb those munchkin tendencies...)
> 
> I'll try and rattle some cages on my end to see if I can get the folks I game with to sign on.  Especially Speaks With Stone since he's already shown interest in this event.
> 
> If I get no takers on my RttDotSL-3E game, I'll sign up to play another game instead.
> 
> As to the matter that was raised earlier about having someone "in charge", I guess I feel somewhat responsible since I started this whole mess.  The next month is going to be a busy one for me at work, but I'll do what I can to help coordinate things.  Perhaps someone would volunteer to be my "aide de campe" to help shoulder the load?
> 
> What are your opinions about my ability to play in a game and also be available to be "in charge" at the same time?  I'd really like to get a chance to play as much as possible, but I don't want to shirk my coordinator duties or distract too much from the game I'm in either.
> 
> IMPORTANT EDIT:  I just found out that March 22 MIGHT be the day that my sister is changing her wedding date to.  If so, this could take me out of action for all or part of the day.  I'll find out whether this is the case ASAP but somebody else may have to step into the leadership position.  Sorry. *





KEY: If anyone wants to sign up for, or run a game, they can also email me at ginguy_2000@yahoo.com , or contact me via yahoo messenger at the same. I'm on almost every day, and I check the mail religiously.

I got your back with the aide-de-campe thing, boss. I don't think there'll be *too* much for people in charge to do, we just need someone who can say "we do this" when the question of "do we do this or do we do that?" comes up.   With a little clever scheduling, I'm sure at least one of us will always be available.

Speaking of scheduling, I don't think anyone should worry just yet about people not being signed up (er, pardon my hysterics earlier).   We're sort of just now starting to do "actual" planning, I think everything up to this point has been sort of informal.

Remember, folks, we've got *plenty* of space and time, so don't hesitate to jump in!  We'll really need to have a good general idea of the crowd size before we convene.    I'm thinking this could be a real cosmopolitan event, with lots of room for other types of games, not just d20.   Maybe we should invite <a href="http://www.tuga.us">TUGA</a> .


----------



## Gargoyle

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Gargoyle, I'm game for your game.  I have this problem of being an extreem munchkin whenever I fail my will save, so having pregen characters should take care of that.  *




Yeah, pregens can be fun.  They encourage you to take risks and play stuff that you'd never think of playing in a full time campaign.


----------



## Mulkhoran

Also, to note, it will be a lot easier for people to sign up/GM multiple games once the schedule block's up. For example, I personally would like to GM more, and sign up for more,  but I have to get the schedule blocks in place to make sure there's no conflict.  

I should have the one piece of clarifying info I need momentarily, so we can really get things rolling.


----------



## Mulkhoran

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, pregens can be fun.  They encourage you to take risks and play stuff that you'd never think of playing in a full time campaign. *




I put my name down for your game, too Gargoyle. Don't worry - once we have the GM's in place, the players will *roll* in! I swear. Really. Uh, maybe.


----------



## Henry

DETAILS FOR HENRY'S D20 MODERN GAME

First Time slot, 6 Players Maximum (3 slots left only! Get your foot in the door!)

Pre-Generated Characters will be used - I will have approximately 12 to choose from, so no one should feel left out.

Adventure details forthcoming.


----------



## Mulkhoran

I've posted a preliminary schedule in the 2nd post. NOW we can start cookin' with fire!


----------



## drowdude

Mulkhoran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 10:00AM-2:00PM, Table 1:
> - Gargoyle - Running custom DnD 3E game, 6-8 players, core rules, pregen characters.
> Confirmed players:
> *Jeph
> 
> 10:00AM-2:00PM, Table 2:
> - Henry - D20 modern game, 6 slots, pregen chars.
> Confirmed Players:
> *Mulkhoran
> *Drowdude
> *Gargoyle
> 
> *




Looks good except for the fact that you have Gargoyle playing and DMing at the same time.... gonna be kinda rough on him


----------



## Henry

Ah, James can handle it - we'll just set his table next to mine. 

If you need me to, I can take the 3pm to 8pm slot instead.

What's your take, James? You move, or I move?


----------



## Mulkhoran

Henry said:
			
		

> *Ah, James can handle it - we'll just set his table next to mine.
> 
> If you need me to, I can take the 3pm to 8pm slot instead.
> 
> What's your take, James? You move, or I move? *





hee, whoops. I guess I *should* have waited on this conversation before just changing it........it's just.........the power ..........it GRIPS ME!!!!!! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*ahem*

Sorry, let me know what you guys want, I'll fix it right up!


EDIT: Although, if you jump to the evening slot, I'll have to hop to the morning. No problem though, let me know.


----------



## Mulkhoran

Ever more imperative this stays visible on the front page now.......gotta get as many people as possible, less than a month away!

I guess I'll let some of the groups I've played with know about this, we seem to have a GM's shortage right at the moment.

Rel, could you add something like "Sign up now!" or somesuch to the title of the thread?  Maybe that'll signal to the interested parties to revisit the thread and grab or GM a game.


----------



## Henry

I edited it for us.


----------



## Mulkhoran

Henry said:
			
		

> *I edited it for us. *





So you did, so you did...............

[homer]

Hmm, I wonder what other things we could get Henry to do for us......proxy by power, hmm......

Yeeesss, I think we've found our next willing victim.

Wait. Are you saying that out loud?

No, of course not! I'm not that stupi---

D'OH!

[/homer]


bored bored bored


----------



## Gargoyle

Henry said:
			
		

> *Ah, James can handle it - we'll just set his table next to mine.
> 
> If you need me to, I can take the 3pm to 8pm slot instead.
> 
> What's your take, James? You move, or I move? *




No preference.    

Please revise the game I'm running to be 6 slots rather than 6-8.  That'll help me get ready and make it easier on the poor ole bad guys.


----------



## drowdude

Soooo.... Mulk, have you decided whether or not you are going to use pre-gen characters yet?


----------



## Belen

I was thinking about going.  It could be a great way to recruit some new blood for my group.


----------



## Belen

I was wondering.  Could we schedule time for players to meet GMs looking to recruit for their game?  I am potentially looking for another player who is experienced, would rather role play, then roll-play, and could make a Saturday committment.

My e-mail is dave_ncsu_alumni@yahoo.com if interested.

Dave


----------



## Jeph

So, I was talking to my sister's BF, and he's thinking that he might like to come to the gameday. Nothing certain, but another possible player for the pool . . .


----------



## Mulkhoran

Alrighty folks, requested changes made, I've added "pregen" to my slot description (grumble grumble more work grumble).  

BelenUmeria, I'm not sure we'd really *need* to set aside a specific time for recruiting, it seems like it will/can sort of happen throughout the day.  Plus there's an hour in the morning and afternoon, and an hour lunch or so......should be plenty of time for that kind stuff. I could be wrong though. Folks?

I'd really like to hear from a lot of the people that expressed an initial interest in this idea, what games they'd like to be in, or if there's something not there that they'd like to run or play.   It might also be nice to have some overviews of what each game is going to be about.

And now, to practice what I babble about, I'm off to get one  for _The Whispering Woodwind_


----------



## Mark CMG

Mulkhoran said:
			
		

> *And now, to practice what I babble about, I'm off to get one  for The Whispering Woodwind  *




Hee hee hee


----------



## drowdude

*bump*


----------



## Speaks With Stone

I'd like to sign up for the Settlers Game and the Whispering Woodwind game.


----------



## Mulkhoran

Speaks With Stone said:
			
		

> *I'd like to sign up for the Settlers Game and the Whispering Woodwind game. *





Wohoo! M'game, she's a-full!

*dances*

C'mon folks! Plenty of room, plenty of room........I'm sure *somebody* wants to run some funky game system......


----------



## Jeph

If my game this weekend goes well, I might consider running the adventure at Gameday. It's Star Wars with the Feng Shui rules set.  BUT don't get your hopes up about it . . .


----------



## Henry

It's times like these I would have KILLED to have my Heroquest set still...

That would have gone over like hotcakes in the boardgame section.


----------



## Gargoyle

*Aarrgh*

I'm very very sorry, but I've got to cancel.  I've started a new contract today and I found out that I've got to work on March 22nd.  (I'm a network engineer and have to do changes at odd hours/weekends). 

If things change I'll definitely show up, but I can't run a game or sign up for one.  

Sorry....


----------



## Mulkhoran

Henry said:
			
		

> *It's times like these I would have KILLED to have my Heroquest set still...
> 
> That would have gone over like hotcakes in the boardgame section. *





I've got a friend who has the Heroquest set, he's been using it for mapping dungeons in the campaign we've been playing.  I'll ask him if it's complete, and maybe he'll let us borrow it.


----------



## Mulkhoran

*Re: Aarrgh*



			
				Gargoyle said:
			
		

> *I'm very very sorry, but I've got to cancel.  I've started a new contract today and I found out that I've got to work on March 22nd.  (I'm a network engineer and have to do changes at odd hours/weekends).
> 
> If things change I'll definitely show up, but I can't run a game or sign up for one.
> 
> Sorry.... *





Argh, that's bad news, man.    

Sorry to hear. I'll, *sniff*, adjust the schedule..............

*wailing and gnashing of teeth*


----------



## Henry

*Re: Aarrgh*



			
				Gargoyle said:
			
		

> *I'm very very sorry, but I've got to cancel.*




Well, double-gosh-diddly-darn!

Sorry to hear you won't make it - I was looking forward to meeting you, as many times as we've corresponded on these boards. But I am glad to hear about the contract itself.

Stop by if you get a chance - even if it is for a short while!


----------



## Henry

Mulkhoran said:
			
		

> *I've got a friend who has the Heroquest set, he's been using it for mapping dungeons in the campaign we've been playing.  I'll ask him if it's complete, and maybe he'll let us borrow it. *




Hey, Mulkhoran, if he will let us do so, I would run a few sessions (2 or 3) in the afternoon. It's probably the most fun way to run essentially "hack n slash D&D" in an hour's time! It's a fast-moving game, taking about 45 minutes to 1 hour to play out a whole scenario.


----------



## Rel

Phew!  I just got word from my sister that her wedding will definately NOT be on March 22.  I'm good to go.

Now all I need is 2 more people to sign up for my Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords adventure.  So sign up if it sounds like your cup of tea!


----------



## Gargoyle

*Re: Re: Aarrgh*



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, double-gosh-diddly-darn!
> 
> Sorry to hear you won't make it - I was looking forward to meeting you, as many times as we've corresponded on these boards. But I am glad to hear about the contract itself.
> 
> Stop by if you get a chance - even if it is for a short while!  *




I'll try.  I'll be working in southern SC, but if I get done early I'll drive up there before going home.   (Not exactly on the way, but I really do want to go!)


----------



## Mulkhoran

HEAR YE, HEAR YE, HEAR YE!!!!

Starwars D20 has joined the lineup, with HoppingVampire/Tim generously stepping in to fill the void left by our unfortunate loss of Gargoyle (mourners please omit flowers   ).

Sign up soon! Sign up now! tell sommmmmmmmmebody!

Seriously, if people don't start speaking up, some of the GM's with less-full games could back out, and who would blame them? Why spend all that time preparing if you don't even know there are going to be people in your game? 

19 days left!


----------



## Quasqueton

If it looks like we've got more DMs than needed, I can drop my gladiatorial matches and become a player. I was offering my game for "walk ins" and anyone else who didn't want to sign up for a formal game. I figured there wouldn't be enough folks signing up for DMing, so I was stepping up.

Unless some were particularly looking forward to the arena matches, I can join Henry's d20 Modern game, and probaby the d20 Star Wars game.

So, what should I do? Should I DM the arena fights, or be a player in others' games?

Quasqueton


----------



## Mulkhoran

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> *If it looks like we've got more DMs than needed, I can drop my gladiatorial matches and become a player. I was offering my game for "walk ins" and anyone else who didn't want to sign up for a formal game. I figured there wouldn't be enough folks signing up for DMing, so I was stepping up.
> 
> Unless some were particularly looking forward to the arena matches, I can join Henry's d20 Modern game, and probaby the d20 Star Wars game.
> 
> So, what should I do? Should I DM the arena fights, or be a player in others' games?
> 
> Quasqueton *






Well, that's hard to say, it's more your call than ours. My only point of view is that people who've been involved with this here on the boards or email obviously should have some assurance that they're going to be able to show up and have fun. More so than people just walking in the door, that is. 

Sorry, Q, I know that doesn't help a lot, but if you feel like there's not enough interest in your gladiator combat, I don't think anybody would hold it against you. Of course, who knows? They could all be closet psychopaths 

The bottom line is people deserve to have fun. Let me know, after all, 'Quick Draw Schedule Changer' is my middle name.....or something.....


----------



## Henry

I wish to take a slot in Hopping vampire's d20 Star Wars game. I've been itching to play a Star Wars game, having DM'ed it but never played it.

As a backup, if we do not have a full slot for that game, I will likely bring along some extra board-game material to play.

It appears also that one of two things will happen: either the turnout will be so spare we will all be able to fit in one room, or there will be a lot of last-minute attendees, and we will need some filler quickly.


----------



## drowdude

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> *So, what should I do? Should I DM the arena fights, or be a player in others' games?*




Sign up n play dude. We need more confirmed players right now than extra DMs.


----------



## drowdude

Can we possibly make this thread stick to the top of the boards for the time being?

Maybe some of the people who showed intrest early on just arent catching this thread when they log in... just a thought...


----------



## Quasqueton

Since this thread is about/for gamers in NC, I hope it is not improper to advertise for my own game.

I'm in Cary/Raleigh, and I'm trying to get together a new game group for a new campaign. If you live in the area, and are looking to join a game, contact me



I have a couple players showing interested right now, but I'd like to get 4-6 total.

Thanks.

Quasqueton


----------



## Jeph

There'll be plenty of tim to solicit at the gameday . . .

But heck, why not get a head start, ya' know?


----------



## Hopping Vampire

what is the exact policy on walk ins, cuz i know a bunch of people that would come, but arent members of the boards, should i get them to register here or what?


----------



## Mirith

Looks interesting, i'll spread the word to those i know, tho I won't be there that day unfortunately.

Tho the night before a group of us are holding a talk about the different systems and settings for RPGs, 7pm or so Lee Hall Classroom.  This is part of the kick off for below.  Feel free to drop by, we are covering all of the major systems that i know of.

Hey, For those in the NCSU area, interesting concept that we have just started, a gaming forum to get gamers together with GMs...  
http://groups.yahoo.com/groups/ncstaterpg/

Shameless plug i know, but i'm tired of seeing not enough DMs and too many players, so i might as well try something.

Mirith


----------



## drowdude

Personally, I think that anyone who comes should at the very least be registered here... the more people who just randomly show up via word of mouth, the less like an "*ENWorld* Game-Day" it is gonna feel.


----------



## Mulkhoran

I'll just say what I've been saying all along - since this is more of a community get-together than a big, advertised con, we really need to slot and assign people ahead of time.  They can sign up here, or email me at ginguy_2000@yahoo.com .  Although, if it ends up being a lot of people not from ENWorld, I'm not sure how much of a "community" event it would be.........

I don't think we'll really have the capacity to set up something for the walk-ins, although some of the boardgames mentioned could develop well.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

*Wow...*

I leave you guys alone for a week or two and WHAM! all of this happens! I need to find more free time  


*Well I'm more in for the fantasy so sign me up for Rel's game!  I'll also take a leap of faith into theRuinedOne's game. *


Mulkhoran, if you want to attach a solid name to the Settler's game, the guy's name is David. I can get you his contact info via e-mail if you need it. He is a newcomer to D&D and doesn't read the boards very often, but I know that Settlers is a lot of fun.

Quasqueton, I say keep the gladiator game up there for a while.  If games wrap up early it would be a fun way to fill in the gaps. It also gives something to those who will be playing settlers for only half of the block.


----------



## Ruined

Now that I have lured one into my trap, I have decided more upon the setting of my game. It will be a 3e Ravenloft game. NCSU Codemonkey's cool with this, and hopefully we can rope more players into it.  Game Title coming shortly...


----------



## Templetroll

Please add me to the list for 

Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords
The Whispering Woodwinds


----------



## Mulkhoran

Templetroll said:
			
		

> *Please add me to the list for
> 
> Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords
> The Whispering Woodwinds *




NP, boss. Whispering Woodwind is supposed to be for 4 characters, but, er, once I get done reading it, I imagine I can scale it up for 5...........

Although if you're into D20 Starwars, HV could always use more players.....but I guess you know that 

FYI, I've changed the guidelines for WW. 32 point DMG buy, Core Rules and Splatbooks.


----------



## Rel

Woot!  My game is full!  *does a happy dance*

I know of at least one other player who should be signing on to one or more of the other games as soon as I go kick him in the butt.


----------



## Quasqueton

bump


----------



## Jeph

TheRuinedOne, I'm up for your pre-gen Ravenloft game. It's a cool setting, but I've never played it before . . .


----------



## Graf_Ulrich

I can't to attend!  I'll be travelling a long way but it'll be worth it.

Please sign me up The Whispering Woodwinds!

Is this opendome?


----------



## Jeph

BUMP for the benefit of Maniac


----------



## drowdude

*B*U*M*P*

'cuz, ya know... it be only like 12 days away n stuff... & dere be much mo' stuff ta be discussin'...


----------



## drowdude

... anyone know why my post count is like 300 lighter than it was last time I was here?


----------



## Ruined

I've linked this thread from my msg board where a lot of local Raleigh players frequent, so maybe we'll have more signups soon.


----------



## Quasqueton

> I've linked this thread from my msg board where a lot of local Raleigh players frequent...




What board are you referring to? Linky?

Quasqueton


----------



## Rel

drowdude said:
			
		

> *... anyone know why my post count is like 300 lighter than it was last time I was here?  *




Maybe the dingos ate your posts.

Just to let everyone know, Mulkhoran and I are going to get together about a week before Game Day to iron out any last minute issues.  In the mean time hopefully all the present games will fill out and if we seem to have more people signing on we can try and recruit and extra GM or two.

Thanks for everyone who has helped keep this thread alive.  I'm looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## drowdude

* 

B

* 

U 

* 

M 

* 

P 

*


----------



## Henry

Bippity-boppity-bump!


----------



## Henry

Extra good news - board member from a while back, togamario, will be joining me at the North carolina game day.

I AIM'ed him this thread so he can see what he'd like to sign up for.


----------



## drowdude

BIZZELBUMP


----------



## Quasqueton

Bump for one week warning!

Quasqueton


----------



## TheDMsGirl

*Count Me In!*

Hi Guys,

I'm one of NCSUCodeMonkey's 7 players he mentioned earlier.  I know it's only a week til the game day, but I'd still like to sign up to play.

Please sign me up for the Slave Lords game and the Ravenloft game.  If the Slave Lords game is full, I'd like to do Gladiator stuff.

Thanks a Bunch!


----------



## Rel

Anybody heard from Mulkhoran in the last few days?  I've been trying to get up with him via e-mail with no success.


----------



## Henry

Very concerning - His last post was on March 6th... I hope everything's all right...


----------



## Quasqueton

*Gladiatorial Game Rules*

Now that we are so close to the Game Day, here are the rules for the Gladiatorial games.

Players can use any and all of the 3 core rulebooks (noting official errata). This is firm and not negotiable, regardless of how cool a certain feat/spell/ability is from X supplement. This is supposed to be simple and fun and short.

Maximum challenge rating (CR) = 9 [Yes, I mean CR, not ECL]

One exclusion: no dragons. It is well known that dragon CRs are skewed.

That means you can play a 9th-level paladin elf; a 9th-level sorcerer halfling; a 5th/4th-level ranger/rogue human; a 6th/3rd-level fighter/dwarven defender dwarf; a 5th-level barbarian minotaur; a stock bebilith; etc.

If you choose a standard (PHB) race, you get 28 points for buying ability scores.

If you choose a 'monster' character, you must start with the standard stats as listed in the Monster Manual. You can add class levels on top of the standard stats to bring it up to CR 9 (1 class level = +1 CR). But no reverse engineering. I just won't have time to double check everyone's calculations -- much easier to just check the MM stat block for accuracy.

Starting money = 36,000 gp

The arena is the size of a standard battle mat: 125'x110'. There will be some minor obsatcles to break up the open terrain. All of the arena is made of solid stone. Off the map in any of the 4 compass directions is out of bounds. Beneath the floor more than 20' is out of bounds. Higher than 40' in the air is out of bounds. Opponents will start the match at set points about 20' in from the opposite ends of the mat. Opponents have no spells or effects active before the start of the match. Buffs must be cast in the arena. No combatant will be flatfooted.

As game DM and referee and judge, I must see and approve any and all gladiator character sheets before the fight. If you have special combos or 'secret weapons' that you want to spring on your opponents, that's fine (and fun), but run the ideas by me first to make sure it is all rule legal. Surprising your opponent is great, ambushing the DM with a twisted rules abuse is not.

Fights will be to the death, or till one opponent cannot act. There may be some situations where the judge has to make a call for the winner.

You can fight as many times as you want, but no more than 3 times against the same opponent. The overall Gladiatorial Game Winner will be determined by best win:loss ratio against at least each entrant once.

Questions? Suggestions?

Quasqueton


----------



## Henry

NOTE:

In Mulkhoran's absence, I have edited in the players who have requested a game slot in the past week.

Graf_Ulrich, since Mulkhoran has 4 slots full, and there are 5 people signed up, I didn't sign you up at that game, I apologize, but did put you down as attending.  

 If I have missed anyone, please let me know at henrythelesser@yahoo.com.


----------



## Jeph

Quasqueton, quesquetion about Templates. If I wanted to play, say, a Vampiric Dwarven Fighter7, would I use 28 point buy and _then_ apply the template mods, or assume a 10 in all stats and apply the template mods?


----------



## Jeph

Oh, and Henry, one more thing: since I'm not doing anything during the morning slot, and you've got a position free, I guess I'll just _have_ to play in your d20Modern game, to stave off the terrible effects of boredome.


----------



## drowdude

Rel said:
			
		

> *Anybody heard from Mulkhoran in the last few days?  I've been trying to get up with him via e-mail with no success. *






			
				Henry said:
			
		

> * Very concerning - His last post was on March 6th... I hope everything's all right... *




I gamed with his punk @$$ on Friday  

Everything is kewl. He should be back on the boards tommorrow.


----------



## Rel

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I gamed with his punk @$$ on Friday
> 
> Everything is kewl. He should be back on the boards tommorrow. *




That is a tremendous relief.  With all the work he's put into organizing things, I had no fears that he was just blowing us off.  I was afraid that he may have had some sort of personal crisis though.


----------



## Ruined

Hello all. Here's a little more information on the Ravenloft game I'm running. 

*'A Brief Respite'* - 4 Players,  Pre-Generated Characters.

I'm looking forward to seeing you people on Saturday.


----------



## Quasqueton

> If I wanted to play, say, a Vampiric Dwarven Fighter7, would I use 28 point buy and then apply the template mods, or assume a 10 in all stats and apply the template mods?



Good "quesquetion" 

Hmm. Hmm, again. Hmmmmmm.

OK, go with 11, 11, 11, 10, 10, 10 and add the template modifiers.

Quasqueton


----------



## scholz

Wow! So here are all the local gamers.
A group of us have a game scheduled for the 22nd. I am going to beseech the DM to either play another time, or bring our game to the meeting.

-Steve


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

*Parking*

And now for the always annoying, sometimes death defying feat of: parking on a state university campus!! OK, so hopefully it won't be _that_ bad, but I wasn't sure if this had been covered yet so I figured I'd give everyone some heads up.

The general rule of thumb for parking on campus is that you can park in any space on the weekends that is not specifically marked 24 Hour Towing, Permit Required Mon-Sat 12pm-9pm, etc. Basically, if it has a sign in front of it, at least read it before you park there. I just generally don't park in marked spaces  

The areas marked in blue on this map are "parkable." Our event is being held in Talley Student Center (building 102) on the second floor. Please notice that it is about a 5 minute walk from the Coliseum Parking deck to Talley, just to give you an idea of scale. This map is part of a larger version availible at the NCSU Map site. 







If anything else is needed, please e-mail me at matt_kendall@iname.com. I will be rather busy this week and may not get to check the boards.

Matt


----------



## rayous

Im a employee at foundations edge and i just posted the first two posts of this thread on our gamers board. (I also just emailed rafael [creator of dread] to make sure he knew about this)
Also im thinking of running a pick up game on the campaign world ive been creating. It is an ice age type world with several class and racial changes. If anyone is interested contact me at rayous@hotmail.com and ill send you the pertanent information.

See you all this saturday

P.S. I so hope rafael comes, he is possibly the greatist gm i have ever seen (hope your reading this rafael!)


----------



## Mulkhoran

Very sorry for the long delay, I've become incredibly busy both home and at work.   Additionally, I was sort of relying on my Yahoo mail-notifier to let me know of responses here, and it's been acting buggy. Imagine my surprise..............

I've added the title to the Ravenloft game, and Jeph's name to Henry's D20 game, if I've read all that correctly. Thanks for adding the other stuff while I was away, Henry.

Alright, down to business. 



We have 9 people left that initially showed interest, and Hopping Vampire and Henry trying to put together a d20 Starwars game in the afternoon. 

Looks like 1 slot left open on RuinedOne's Ravenloft game - afternoon

Quasqueston has his Gladiator match ready to go.


So far it looks pretty good, although now sounds like a good time for people to start throwing out things we could have there in case folks show up without anything to do. Unfortunately, I won't be able to get my friend's HeroQuest game for this, however, I *do* have some boardgames of my own at home (I'll post a list later). Suggestions? 


Also, Quasquestion, would you like me to move your game guidelines to the 2nd post?  I'm also going to email CodeMonkey and ask him the same about the map.

Soon soon soon!


----------



## Rel

Mulkhoran said:
			
		

> *Very sorry for the long delay, I've become incredibly busy both home and at work.   Additionally, I was sort of relying on my Yahoo mail-notifier to let me know of responses here, and it's been acting buggy. Imagine my surprise.............. *




Glad to hear everything is fine (if busy), Mulkhoran.

Did you still want to try and get together sometime this week before G-Day?  If so, e-mail me.


----------



## Mirth

Well, I've been trying to work it out so that I could come this weekend, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen. Maybe Pielorinho and I should organize one of these things for the Asheville / Western NC area. Anyway, I hope everybody has a great time and I wish I was going to be there.



			
				rayous said:
			
		

> *Im a employee at foundations edge...*




Hey rayous! 

I posted this earlier to someone else who had a connection to Foundation's Edge, but please tell Rick that Jay Myers said hello. I used to work at Foundation's back in the day (1987-89? I think) and Rick was a great boss and an even better DM. His almost diceless Cyberpunk campaign was one of many highlights of my undergrad college gaming experience. 

Feel free to pass on my email if you like also: mirthcard@yahoo.com

Have fun!

Jay


----------



## Jeph

I think I'll bring a hard copy of Pagoda, just to show off...


----------



## Jeph

I think it's time for a little blatant, undisguised

*BUMP*


----------



## drowdude

B

       u

  m



        p


----------



## Aeolius

While I live in Greensboro, I'll have to sit this one out, as my son's 9th birthday party is on Saturday. A Radio Disney party - I can hear the "hamster dance song" playing even now.

   btw, if anyone is up for an offline aquatic game run in Greensboro, just let me know - my yard is underwater.


----------



## Hopping Vampire

well, my mother, brother and i want to do something on Saturday, I have to CANCEL my d20 starwars game in the Evening. but i will still make it to the d20 modern game in the morning.


----------



## Hopping Vampire

what do we do about walk-ins?


----------



## Quasqueton

I can easily accomodate walk-ins in the gladiatorial arena. No real role-playing, but just good old-fashioned hack-and-slash D&D gaming.

Quasqueton


----------



## lordmcdeath

I will be attending, (my schedule cleared up)
I will be playing the gladiator for the first session and
I want to play Ravenloft if there are any slots open.


----------



## Jeph

I have a feeling that if enough walk-ins . . . walk . . . in . . . whatever, there'll be at least one who either has a little sumtin' prepaired, or who can run a good game off the cuff.


----------



## Mulkhoran

Hear ye, hear ye, hear ye!

Things look to be finalized and solidified. 4 games, 2 in the morning, 2 in the afternoon, with Quasqueton *generously* sacrificing a good portion of his time to handle walk-in folks with his gladiator game.   Combined with the Settlers board game, and some of the stuff I'm bringing (Scrabble, Axis and Allies), and good clean discussion/argument/debate, that should just about fill up the day.

As long as we all think on our feet, and stay flexible, we should be able to handle any eventualities. Fortunately for all of you, I'll be there, and I'm perfect.  

Unfortunately, we appear to have a casualty. Henry, ole Henry, so looking forward, it seemed, to that afternoon d20 starwars game..........oh, dear friends, can't *someone* spare a dime for old Henry?

Apologies to Graf_Ulrich here, but Henry old fellow, if you need me to make the sacrifice, I'll.......I'll go to 6......

(Really really really really *really* need to read module before Saturday  )


----------



## Lord Ravinous

*starts to cry*

I just saw this post today, if that don't bite a big-un. How often does someone from NC get to go to an organized gaming event.

Sigh, I'm gonna go shoot myself in my "dice hand" now.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

So...did I mention WHERE in Talley these magical rooms are, since they don't have room numbers? Right...

The rooms are on 4th floor Talley. I suggest using the elevator located in the main lobby, but then again, I'm lazy. If you are not familiar with campus, I *STRONGLY SUGGEST* that you print out a map before heading over here. Our campus is massive and it can be easy to get lost. 

I'm not really in to giving my cell phone number out on a public forum, but if you e-mail me personally I will gladly give it to you. I won't promise to be able to help if you get lost, but I can try.

For other questions related to the site, I monitor e-mail all the time, and you'll never guess my AIM screen name  

See everyone Saturday!!

Matt


----------



## Mulkhoran

Lord Ravinous said:
			
		

> **starts to cry*
> 
> I just saw this post today, if that don't bite a big-un. How often does someone from NC get to go to an organized gaming event.
> 
> Sigh, I'm gonna go shoot myself in my "dice hand" now. *





Well, if it goes well, there should be another.........and feel free to drop by! There's gladiator gamez going on all day, and other things.


----------



## Hand of Vecna

ARGH!!!  I just remember this thing, and I've already made commitments to various friends & family members (and my co-workers at the NCSU Library) and most likely will not be able to attend!!!


     

I'll see if I can find some way to at least drop by, though...


----------



## Henry

Ah, well - there will be other days to bring down the Emperor...

Sounds great! Quick Questions to Mulkhoran or Rel...

Anyone prepared name badges? If not, I can pick up some write-ins.

Could either of you please e-mail me a cell phone contact number to henrythelesser@yahoo.com so I can find one of you in an emergency?

Is there anything needed for me to bring other than my awesome self and my 733t skillz?


----------



## Rel

Henry, Mulkhoran and I are hopefully going to get together for a while this afternoon to run through any last minute concerns.  I was going to mention the "Name Tag" thing then.  If you have some or could easily lay your hands on some, that would be great.  If I haven't heard from you about this by this afternoon, I'll go ahead and pick some up.

I'll e-mail you my phone number.  Anybody else who wants to be able to contact me via phone can e-mail me as well.


----------



## Henry

The reason I ask is it's almost lunchtime & I'm two miles from an office supply store, and a Wal-mart.


----------



## drowdude

Just a little *B*U*M*P* to keep us at the top of the boards


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Rel, 

I just got your e-mail and I don't think there will be any major problems with the time change from either my or DMsGirl. And of course, Talley doesn't care either as long as we leave by 9.

Just another bump in disguise.


----------



## Mulkhoran

AAAAAAARGH!!!!

A turribul thing, I have done! Only 4 hours for the morning games, there were! So unfair! So insane!

I've adjusted the schedule, thanks to Rel/Scott for pointing this out to me today. I'll also be pushing an email out to Henry's folks, unless he wants to do that.  Also, Henry, if you wanna grab some stuff we can use for nametags, that would be great.


----------



## Jeph

Well, fourteen hours and four minutes until the festivities begin. See you all there!


----------



## Rel

Well, as best I can tell, all the details are ironed out.  That means of course that it is the things as yet unnoticed that will really spell trouble.

I just hope I don't do something really stupid like forget the adventure I'm running or something like that.

I'll see everybody there bright and early!


----------



## Corlon

*The laziness finally caught up with me.*

Jeph told me about this about a month ago, I said "I'll check it out"

And I'm finally checking it out 11:30 Friday before the big day.  

Well, anyone who'll let me in their game (pregenerated characters of course) I'll gladly play, or just watch.

As for the gladiator game, I'm definitelly in.

Anyone have open slots they'd let me join in?

Looks like you have one slot open gargoyle, can I join in your game?


----------



## Corlon

Great day today guys.

Is this going to be a reacurring event?


----------



## Jeph

Three words: 

That. Was. Awesome!

Henry, TRO, looking forward to sequals. You _will_ be running sequals at the next NC game day, right? /smiles charmingly


----------



## Quasqueton

*North Carolina Game Day 2003 - pics*

I've had a grand day playing with some of my fellow NC gamers. I'll say more about it all later, but because I'm tired after hanging out all day and then making the below web site all evening, I'm going to do this opening post quickly.

We had over 20 gamers show up, with at least 4 games plus gladiatorial matches.

This web site has some of the pictures:



You who were there, feel free to comment on the event and the pictures.

[If you don't want your image on the Web, please just let me know here and I'll remove you or black you out.]

Was fun.

Must. . . go. . . to. . . bed. . .now. . .

Quasqueton


----------



## Crothian

Nice pictures.  Any chance of identifying all the people in each picture?


----------



## Jeph

Wow! That went up quick!

Okeydokey, identifying these scoundreslls . . . I didn't catch like anybody's name, but lessee here . . .

Third pic down, Henry's d20M game: Corlon's the kid in blue, Henry's the balding old geezer D) in the GM's position, I'm the other kid in blue who is mostly hidden behind Hopping Vampire, Drowdude and wassisname in the forground, with Togamario behind Corlon.

TheRuinedOne's Ravenloft game, TRO GMing, Guy in the orange jacket's me, TheDMsGirl next to TRO, and NCSUCodemonkey in front of DMsGirl

Henry's d20 Modern game was kick. ass. I portrayed a 14 year old superhacker by the name of Jack, Smart 3 / Dedicated 1. Racked up +22 in Computer Use, with about +10 or 11 in Investigate and Research . . . deadly with his google searches. Corlon played everyone's favorite park ranger with a pair of desert eagles that he's not afraid to use. Togamario was our religious bastion . . . well, he's technically a priest, see, but has this thing about pilfering funds from the collection hat . . .Japanese college studen with a katana . . . Investigator with no ranks in Investigate . . . And your friendly neighborhood field medic.

If Henry runs a sequal, we are so getting a blackhawk.

TRO's game was a great intro to the Ravenloft setting. Usually games start in the bar, opening scene, I find myself in the loony bin. Well, we bashed our way out, then once our memories came back, noticed there was actually a reason that we'd been in there. So we bashed our way back in. Sneak attacks made short work of the gaurds, the evil doctor, no problem, same with the golems--it was the stupid dog that almost killed me.


----------



## LGodamus

sorry i missed it


----------



## Templetroll

An excellent day of gaming!  Thanks to whomever provided the bagels!  The room was great.

I'm the first on the left in the Rel's game pic.

Both games I played in were fun and we had sore sides from laughing so much.  I ended up playing character classes I usually avoided, monk and ranger.  Good time with both.

My wife and I are looking forward to the next one; she didn't get to play this time but will rearrange her schedule to be available for the next.

Thanks again to the organizers.


----------



## Mulkhoran

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Three words:
> 
> That. Was. Awesome!
> 
> Henry, TRO, looking forward to sequals. You will be running sequals at the next NC game day, right? /smiles charmingly *





Ditto to this! 

It was great gaming with you guys, look forward to more........

bbbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........................................


----------



## Corlon

ooo, the dice game

1.  The guy that was sitting right next to me in the D20 modern game, he was good with machine guns...grr what's his name.

2.  Henry, with bunches of minitures.

3.  Hopping vampire?

4.  rel I think

5.  My half finished Dice statue.

6.  Henry again

7.  Remember his face, not his name.

8.  Remember his huge stack of books, not who brought em

how many did I get right?


----------



## EricNoah

Cool, great pics!  I haven't seen Henry's smiling face since, gosh, GenCon 2000??  The room looks really nice, and it looks like everyone was having fun.


----------



## Corlon

thanks for the brainz comment, now I can edit my picture guessings.


----------



## Rel

Hey, everybody.  Just wanted to let everyone know that I had a fantastic time yesterday.  Things went smoother than I thought they would.  I think it is a testament to what a great group of gamers we have here in NC to see how quickly and easily the groups came together.

The gang who I ran through my Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords game was great.  They all made it through the adventure alive despite some valiant attempts to die by Mahawk.  His misadventures have prompted me to consider a ruling whereby continuing to belt out your Bard song while falling into lava will require a Concentration check from now on.  Thanks again to that group for making my first "con-esque" DMing experience an unqualified success.  And if you guys are interested in seeing an account of how the adventure went the first time I ran it, check out this thread:  RttDotSL - Take One 

As for the Whispering Woodwind game, I feel I must appologize since I was a merciless spotlight hog.  Not to mention that the boisterous behavior of Aggro the Axe(s), my Half-Orc Barbarian/Ranger very nearly killed Jenna3 by inciting asthma-inducing laughter.  Seriously, I haven't laughed so much in a game session in as long as I can remember.  It's going to be hard going back to playing my mild-mannered Halfling Rogue after "Laying out some Justice" and "Dispensing some Fashion Tips" with Aggro.

So thanks to everybody who came and made this such a fun event.  From where I sat it looked like every game the whole day was a resoundingly good time.  I wish I could have played in all of  them.  In particular, Henry's d20 Modern game sounded like a blast.  A few lines from that game that rose above the background noise:

"How do the Zombies afford the rent?!"

"I don't have my M-16, but I'll open up with my pistol!"

"How do Zombie Dogs blow up a car?!"

and my favorite

*Bang, Bang* "Philidelphia Police!  Stop or we'll shoot."


Rest assured that we will be doing another NC Game Day and it won't be long.  Thanks again to everybody.  See you around the boards.

Oh, and keep your eye out for photos to be posted by Quasqueton.  Those should be fun.


----------



## Quasqueton

Maybe these images will help with IDs:

[Note: I just noticed that someone above gave some names with numbers. Those numbers do not match the below numbers.]



Quasqueton


----------



## TogaMario

*14 Here*

I'm number 14  I feel like just another number  Great game day! Thanks to coordinators and Henry!


----------



## TogaMario

*Honored*

I was honored to be a part of the game day. And somewhat dishonored because I didn't cut the guy down who was hanging from the ceiling in Henry's game! I mean, honestly, he wasn't squirming! He was already purple ... anyway, he didn't have any money on his person, so the priest was not interested. It's always good to know that the NSA is coming to save the people being eaten by zombies. Oh, and for everyone's information, I was busy trying to unleash my "holy light" ...

P.S. Thanks everybody! That was the most fun I've had in a long time.


----------



## Henry

Lessee:

1=Rel
2=The Ruined One
3=TheDMsGirl
4=NCSUCodemonkey
5=Templetroll
6=Mayhawk (Jenna3's Husband Mike)
7=Jenna3
8=AAAAAAAAA! THE GLARE! I'M BLIND!!!
9=Jeph
10=Hopping Vampire
11=Drowdude
12=Mulkhoran (suceeding at his Hide Check)
13=Corlon
14=Togamario
15=Unsure
16=Dori, gamer in Codemonkey's group
17=LordMcDeath (Rob)
18=Speaks with Stone (Rich, from Rel's gaming group)
19=David, gamer in Codemonkey's group, and Settlers orchestrator 
20=Unsure


A greater group of fellow gamers I could not have been introduced to on Saturday. We have GOT to do this again next year!


----------



## Corlon

how about "DON'T FEED THE BEARS" *blam* *blam* *blam*
"A Park Ranger with no survival?"
"What does a park ranger need two desert eagles for?"

And the most annoying thing:
henry-"you see a man hanging by a rope, he's dark purple"
me-"so is he alive or is he already dead?"
Jumble of other players- "he's dead"
"he's suffocating, let's cut him down"
"he's dead"
"he's dead"
me-"fine, I'll just shoot the zombies"
later on:
henry:  "the man that was choking is long dead"
me-"what?  I thought he was dead"


----------



## Quasqueton

I apologize for some of the pics not showing some players' best angle. 

I did take other shots. But with the bright light coming from the big windows on one side of the room, the other pics came out too dark to really show anything. I got lots of great silhouettes though 

And there were a couple or three attendees who came in later in the day that I didn't get on camera.

Out of curiosity. . . who was the youngest gamer present?

Who was the oldest gamer present?

Who drove the farthest to be there?

And just because I see a lot of threads talking about the dearth of female gamers, I want to point out that there were 3 women at this gathering.

Quasqueton


----------



## Henry

Well, I am finally recuperated from the awesome weekend that was the NC gameday! And I want to offer thanks to a fantastic group of people!

Rel, Mulkhoran, & NCSUCodemonkey -- for taking the initiative to conceive, plan, orchestate, and site coordinate this whole event. Without these guys, this event would not  have occurred, nor occurred smoothly. My hat is off to these guys!

To the gaming group for my d20 Modern game -- for making me laugh, making me think, and generating more fun than is permissible by several South Carolina Statutes.


Jeph, for throwing the grenade, that blew up the flame thrower, that blew up the Chevy Lumina, that blew up the Zombie.

Corlon, for giving me a taste of what Christopher Lambert's character in _Mean Guns_ would be like, if he were a Park Ranger.

Hopping Vampire, for thinking to bring the flamethrowers and for the most fun in-game exhibition of chair-fu I have yet seen.

Mulkhoran, for refusing to stoop to putting his Ducati Racing Bike in the Church activity bus.

Drowdude, for a truly frightening display of what katanas can do in d20 Modern.

And Togamario, who couldn't bust down a door to save his life, and couldn't shoot the broad side of a barn -- but he did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. 

Thank all of you for the kind words, and it's been a pleasure to meet each and every one of you.

...

I also want to express my absolute Joy for Mulkhoran's "Whispering Woodwind" session:

Mark at Creative Mountain games: You are a magnificent rat bastard, sir. I shed a tear and bow at your feet. 

Mulkhoran, for making a Cleric of Helm soil himself when the scouts reported back.

Rel - good God, man, what CAN'T I thank you for? 

Rich - for keeping roast pork off the menu, and for some awesome one-liners.

Drowdude - for being the front line -- err, I meant rear guard. Blame the Barbarian. 

Templetroll - Prepare to die, human! When you delivered this line, I'm glad I was half-orc.

Jenna3 - for failing the lock-pick. That was more fun than the plan was!

Rel is a funny, funny man. If I am diagnosed with a  diaphragmatic hernia this week, I'll know who to blame. My favorite moments:

...

_(sleeping guard in a quiet room)_
*SLAM!*
On your feet, human! There's murderous flute-wielding arsonists about!"
_...pause..._
"Where's the liquor?"

...

_Holding up the hat our quarry wore_
"We are looking for a dangerous man. The kind of man who would wear THIS hat, is the kind of man we must not suffer to live!"

...

_Conversation between the cleric of helm (me) and our wizard/rogue:_

"We've got to stop them! They're going to commit murder!"
"Right."
_Me turning to Aggro_
"They're stealing the beer out the back way! We must stop them!"
"WHAT?! THE BEER?? NO! CHARGE!!"
_(Rages and takes off running)_

...

_(Overheard in the middle of combat)_
"Where's your five-foot-step NOW, Beeyatch!?!?!!"

...

_(told to our quarry just before laying into him)_
"Red is DEFINITELY your color!"

...

_(after our quarry has just hauled butt in abject fear)_
"Don't run, you'll die tired."

...


Too many moments to mention, too much fun, and in the end, so little time for new friends. Afterwards, we went to a fantastic place, the Rock-ola Cafe, and spent quite a while talking, drinking, laughing, and getting to know each other a bit. So many people I'm sorry didn't get to come, in particular Daniel (Pielorhino), and Jame Garr (Gargoyle), but with luck, I'll get to meet them, if not a Gencon then maybe at the next Gameday!

Thanks to all, and to all, a good night!

--Henry Link


----------



## drowdude

*Re: North Carolina Game Day 2003 - pics*



			
				Quasqueton said:
			
		

> *This web site has some of the pictures:
> 
> http://home.nc.rr.com/faulkner/NCGD03.html
> 
> You who were there, feel free to comment on the event and the pictures. *




Gonna revoke my geek license eh?


----------



## drowdude

Henry said:
			
		

> * To the gaming group for my d20 Modern game -- for making me laugh, making me think, and generating more fun than is permissible by several South Carolina Statutes.*




Great game man. Hope we get to run a sequel soon  




			
				Henry said:
			
		

> * Drowdude - for being the front line -- err, I meant rear guard. Blame the Barbarian. *




Yeah, yeah... if only I had known... I wouldnt have played a fighter...  

Sorry for not participating quite as much as I should have in Mulk's game. I was kinda zoning there, + my voice didnt seem to carry over the laughter very well


----------



## Ruined

Tried to post this earlier but I seemed to have bad timing with the boards.

hello everybody. I think I've finally recovered from the late night of preparation, the terrific (yet exhausting) day of play, and the fitful sleep last night.  

I had a great day. Rel's game was fun and fast-paced. More and more I find myself really liking cleric PCs. And thanks to Mike (Mayhawk) for playing the whipping-boy character. Someone has to fail all of those checks and make the game interesting. With my womderful rolls, I was sure to be it if not for the Elven Bard.

I really enjoyed running my game (even if the pic makes me look like I'm in misery, holding my head in hand)  The players were all quick on their feet and found ways to take down creatures I wasn't sure they could handle. Bravo!  

And by the sounds of it, I missed out on some other cool games. I may not have initially liked the idea of d20 Modern, but Henry's game may have opened my eyes.

Anyways, it was a blast and I'll definitely be around for the next undertaking. And I intend to make other gamers I know jealous so they'll show up as well.

PS to Jeph:  I dunno about a repeat game. Sure it was fun to do, but you see, if I don't run a game next time, that means I probably get to play in *two* cool games...


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey

Woo! That was more fun than bowling for slavers!  A quick and dirty list of favs:


TempleTroll to me, as my rogue gets yanked around on the end of a saftey rope, "Halfling Yo-Yo!"
The tried and true "Monk knocks enemy into the burning sphere" combat tactic.
Injecting an orderly using mage hand.
Critical hit while smiting and wearing no armor, using a _Magic Weapon_ed baton. RuinedOne, how did we not die again?
DMsGirl to Jeph, "Well I would help you if you were doing something useful! Oh, wait...you're saving my brother."

I can clarify a few of the people in the pictures, too:

3 & 4 are indeed myself and my lovely fiancee (NCSUCodeMonkey & theDMsGirl). 16 & 19 are Dori and David, both of whom are players in my FR game. David also graciously offered to run two Settler's matches. He told me later that it was a lot of fun, especially since he won once 

Oh, and I also have some lost and found stuff, the most notable of which is a notebook. If anybody is missing something, please let me know and I'll try to arrange getting it back to you. I don't actually have the lost & found stuff yet, since David volunteered to lock up, but as soon as I get it I'll post more info.

We really do have to do this again! Just let me know and I'll check on space.


----------



## Mulkhoran

Corlon said:
			
		

> *ooo, the dice game
> 
> 1.  The guy that was sitting right next to me in the D20 modern game, he was good with machine guns...grr what's his name.
> *





[attention hog]

Ooooh! ooh! ooh! Me! Me! Me!

[/attention hog]


----------



## Mulkhoran

Wow, that was a blast! Now that I'm awake the memories are flooding in......the memories.....the horror, the horror!  

Better poombahs than I have already captured some of the best quotes of the day, although there wasthis one recurring one in the afternoon:

"JUSTICE!"

"Looks like they need some JUSTICE!"

"There's JUSTICE to be done!"

And so on, and so forth...........to bad, as Rel later explained, that poor Aggo had 'justice' confused with something else..................................... 


Many thanks to Henry, for sealing our newly-found addiction to d20 modern. Gunz! Brainz! And a *tremendous* thank you to everyone else involved, especially Rel, SpeaksWithStone, Templetroll, Jenna3, Henry, and Drowdude for making _Whispering Woodwind_ one of the most enjoyable sessions I've ever had. Remember kids: Bards are loathed, especially when they clash.


I feel a deep and abiding need to apologize for leveraging a legendary lizard into _Whispering Woodwind_ where, I admit......there wasn't one before. It was just a cameo, but it was gleefuly fascinating to see the sudden change in tack. I couldn't resist. So sorry!

(heh heh heh)


And dammit, I *told* you people: It was, "Philadelphia state police! FREEZE! *BANG BANG*". I swear I didn't shoot first. At least, that's my story and I'm sticking to it 


I had a blast, hope we can do this again soon!


----------



## Gargoyle

Henry said:
			
		

> *Too many moments to mention, too much fun, and in the end, so little time for new friends. Afterwards, we went to a fantastic place, the Rock-ola Cafe, and spent quite a while talking, drinking, laughing, and getting to know each other a bit. So many people I'm sorry didn't get to come, in particular Daniel (Pielorhino), and Jame Garr (Gargoyle), but with luck, I'll get to meet them, if not a Gencon then maybe at the next Gameday!
> 
> Thanks to all, and to all, a good night!
> 
> --Henry Link *




I really wish I could have made it.  Sounds like you guys had a blast.   But I'll be at GenCon for sure and will try to make the next game day.


----------



## Rel

Mulkhoran said:
			
		

> *Better poombahs than I have already captured some of the best quotes of the day, although there wasthis one recurring one in the afternoon:
> 
> "JUSTICE!"
> 
> "Looks like they need some JUSTICE!"
> 
> "There's JUSTICE to be done!"
> 
> And so on, and so forth...........to bad, as Rel later explained, that poor Aggo had 'justice' confused with something else.....................................  *




I explained Aggro's "Personality Quirk" later on as we were having a late dinner at Rock-Ola.  When I was making the character, I knew that you just can't bring a character's full personality to light during a single session one-shot game.  So I decided to stay simple and give him one major quirk:  He confused the use of the word "Justice" with the word "Killing".

If I had to pick my single favorite moment of the whole Game Day, it would have to be when we encountered the Big Evil Bad Guy in Whispering Woodwind.  He was some sort of "Pirate Menace" who everybody thought was dead and he had this huge, angry, red scar running down one side of his face.  I Raged, Charged and probably said something like "FEEL MY JUSTICE YOU BARD-HARBORING EVILDOER!"  Then, I rolled a 20.  Followed by an 18.  My handaxe called for 3x damage on a crit so I collected a few nearby d6's and proceeded to roll very mediocre damage: 3, 3 and 1.  "Well, that's three, six, seven points of damage.  Plus three times my Strength bonus, so TWENTY-FIVE damage total!"

Mulkhoran:  "What?!"

Rel:  "Twenty-Five points of damage."

Mulkhoran:  "You...you execute him."

Aggro the Axe:  "Now your scars MATCH!"


Folks, you cannot buy that sort of fun.


----------



## Rel

Henry said:
			
		

> *Lessee:
> 
> 6=Jenna3's Husband Mike (don't know if he posts on  the boards)
> 17=Rob (don't know who he posts as)
> 18=Rich (friend and fellow gamer of Rel, but don't know if he posts here)
> 
> 
> A greater group of fellow gamers I could not have been introduced to on Saturday. We have GOT to do this again next year! *




I can clear up a couple of these.

Mike does post on the boards as "Mayhawk" (I know it sounds phonetically like "Mayhawk" but I'm not positive about the spelling)

Rob has posted as "lordmcdeath".

Rich posts on the boards as "Speaks with Stone" (this was his character's name in our first 3E campaign).


----------



## Rel

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> *I did take other shots. But with the bright light coming from the big windows on one side of the room, the other pics came out too dark to really show anything. I got lots of great silhouettes though *




So you mean that the image of the Halfling rogue being almost engulfed by my Play-Doh (tm) Mimic and the Drow Priestess rolling a natural 1 and a natural 20 on her simultaneous saving throws vs. a pair of Flaming Spheres will be forever lost?  Say it ain't so!



> Out of curiosity. . . who was the youngest gamer present?
> 
> Who was the oldest gamer present?
> 
> Who drove the farthest to be there?
> 
> And just because I see a lot of threads talking about the dearth of female gamers, I want to point out that there were 3 women at this gathering.
> 
> Quasqueton [/B]




I'm not sure about our "demographic" information.  I know that Jeph is 14 but the lad currently known as "Guy #20" looked fairly young.  I would like to comment that, so far as I could see, none of the younger gamers acted any less mature than me.  I'll leave it to the other attendees to determine if that is a Good Thing or a Bad Thing.

I'd have to guess that Templetroll was our oldest gamer present (no offense, man).  

I didn't get the impression that anybody drove further than Henry did.  The man did come from another state after all.

I was mighty pleased to see the several ladies in attendance.  My Slave Lords game was 1/3 female.

And while we're passing out the honorifics, I put forth Mayhawk as the "Gamer who had the most of his Player's Handbook highlighted."


----------



## Quasqueton

> So you mean that the image of the Halfling rogue being almost engulfed by my Play-Doh (tm) Mimic and the Drow Priestess rolling a natural 1 and a natural 20 on her simultaneous saving throws vs. a pair of Flaming Spheres will be forever lost? Say it ain't so!



It ain't so. Go to the Web site. . . 



. . . click on the image of your game and of Henry's game. That links to images of the battlemats.

The images of the game tables were fine, it's just the shots of the actual players that got blinded by the bright light from the windows.

Quasqueton


----------



## Rel

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> *It ain't so. Go to the Web site. . .
> 
> http://home.nc.rr.com/faulkner/NCGD03.html
> 
> . . . click on the image of your game and of Henry's game. That links to images of the battlemats.
> 
> The images of the game tables were fine, it's just the shots of the actual players that got blinded by the bright light from the windows.
> 
> Quasqueton *




Those are great!

Behold my "Mad Skillz" at creating pirate ships out of Bruegers Bagel Bakery napkins on short notice!

And, just for the record, that was the Halfling Monk getting swarmed by Ash Rats, not the Gnome Sorcerer.  I'm not a complete RAT bastard you know p  I slay me.).


----------



## Henry

Rel said:
			
		

> *I'm not sure about our "demographic" information.  I know that Jeph is 14 but the lad currently known as "Guy #20" looked fairly young.*



*

Jeph and Corlon are wither same age, or Corlon is slightly younger - Jeph or C. should correct me.




			I would like to comment that, so far as I could see, none of the younger gamers acted any less mature than me.  I'll leave it to the other attendees to determine if that is a Good Thing or a Bad Thing.
		
Click to expand...



Considering you're the only one who didn't get put down for nap time from the sorcerer with the color sprays, I'd say you're doing something right. 




			I didn't get the impression that anybody drove further than Henry did.  The man did come from another state after all.
		
Click to expand...



Unless someone has 140 miles one-way beat, I'm your man.




			I was mighty pleased to see the several ladies in attendance.  My Slave Lords game was 1/3 female.
		
Click to expand...



To that I'll add that jenna3 is an awesome roleplayer, and I thank her for valuable assistance in helping me collect some of your *ahem* notable moments. 




			And while we're passing out the honorifics, I put forth Mayhawk as the "Gamer who had the most of his Player's Handbook highlighted." 

Click to expand...



Mayhawk just had a slightly different technique. The sections that were most important to remember WEREN'T highlighted. Draws your eyes like a bullet - worked like a charm. *


----------



## Speaks With Stone

I had a great time.  Thanks everyone.

Glad everyone liked the bagels.  I figure if you're going to show up late, you need to bring something.  If I had been really late, I would have brought donuts.  But I don't think I was THAT late.

I had fun playing Settlers with David, Dori, David, David, and Rob.  I won once (when there was only one David playing).  Go figure, David won the second game.


----------



## Mulkhoran

Speaks With Stone said:
			
		

> *I had a great time.  Thanks everyone.
> 
> Glad everyone liked the bagels.  I figure if you're going to show up late, you need to bring something.  If I had been really late, I would have brought donuts.  But I don't think I was THAT late.
> *






*shuffles nervously*


Uh..........I........brought.......my winning personality?

Thanks for the bagels, man. Next time donuts are on me. Swear.


----------



## Henry

Mulkhoran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *shuffles nervously*
> 
> 
> Uh..........I........brought.......my winning personality?
> *




You brought one-third of my players - that was good enough for me.


----------



## Rel

I keep going back and looking at the pictures and I smile every time.  This could partially be because I'm drinking (and almost finished with) a pint of Fosters right now.

Regardless of my Aussie beer consumption, I believe that I have used my powers of deduction to ascertain the owners of each set of dice pictured.  They are, in order:

Mulkhoran's
Henry's (in his spiffy travel case)
Hopping Vampire's (btw, I didn't really get to say hi to you, Hopping.  So, Hi!  Glad you could come.)
Mine (And those belonging to Speaks with Stone in the little red bag.  Also note that those in the foreground of that pic belong to theRuinedOne.)
Corlon's
Henry's again (how does he rate two pics of his dice?  Oh that's right, he's a moderator.)
Drowdude's

I'm afraid that I don't know the owner of the "Giant Bag o' Books".  But I've seen many of its like.

Thanks again to all who attended.  As the person ostensibly "in charge" you guys made this whole thing easy.  I think that we should have another such event and let's not wait too long, shall we?  NCSUCodeMonkey indicated that late summer would be a possibility to reserve space at the student center again.  So...

C'mon August! (or maybe even July!)


----------



## Henry

You'll have a "no sale" from me if July is in the picture. My wife is already being the incarnation of beneficence and light for agreeing that Gencon is to be our vacation choice...

But August might be a sale. Let us know something if there is a concensus of interest!


----------



## drowdude

Henry said:
			
		

> *You'll have a "no sale" from me if July is in the picture. My wife is already being the incarnation of beneficence and light for agreeing that Gencon is to be our vacation choice...
> 
> But August might be a sale. Let us know something if there is a concensus of interest! *




August sounds pretty good to me provided it isnt on the  the 26th-29th.

Just remembered something kinda funny from Mulk's game.... 

Henry: "Generally, someone wearing the symbol of Helm isnt coming to enslave you."

Me: "Tell that to the Mazticans."


----------



## Henry

> Just remembered something kinda funny from Mulk's game....
> 
> Henry: "Generally, someone wearing the symbol of Helm isnt coming to enslave you."
> 
> Me: "Tell that to the Mazticans."




You forgot my response: _"You Win."_


----------



## Ruined

Don't mean to hijack this thread (although bumping it up to the forefront may garner more cool feedback of the event)  but I am.

NCSUCodeMonkey, check out this thread about Initiative cards, please. =)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=795081#post795081


----------



## Mark

Glad to hear that everyone had such fun!  Maybe I'll be able to make it to one of the future NC Gamedays!


----------

